# Sindh updates



## ghazi52

*Mirpurkhas*
Mega City Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lansdowne Bridge may become a heritage site*


ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority has urged the authorities concerned to declare the 127-year-old Lansdowne Bridge in Sukkur district of Sindh a national heritage site, The Express Tribune has learnt.

*At the same time, the NHA has approved a feasibility report to construct another bridge on the Indus River to connect Sukkur with Rohri town at an estimated cost of Rs6.5 billion to share the traffic load of Lansdowne Bridge.*


According to documents available with The Express Tribune, the bridge, which is known for its fabled beauty, has become unsafe for travelling.

The lifespan of Lansdowne Bridge (inaugurated on March 25, 1889 and considered as world’s largest span continuous rigid frame box girder bridge) has almost ended. Notwithstanding, the traffic volume on the bridge is constantly increasing.

“The bridge is not in a condition to bear an increasing (load of traffic). It might give in anytime resulting in some mishap. Therefore, there is a dire need to construct a new bridge to shift the burden of traffic on an immediate basis,” say the documents.

NHA spokesman Kashif Zaman told The Express Tribune that a number of sites with great archaeological and religious significance exist along Lansdowne Bridge.


“The new Sukkur-Rohri bridge will also serve to promote tourism by providing a smooth route to all historical sites such as Sadhu Bela that holds the sacred Sikh Gurdwara of Guru Nanak Dev Ji and Teerath Asthan, the largest Hindu Temple in Pakistan, without having any kind of traffic congestions.”

*The Sukkur-Rohri bridge will be the first cable-stayed bridge in the country with a length stretching about 0.85km.*

Zaman further said that they were hiring a consultant for a detailed design of the bridge after which its PC-1 would be presented before the NHA executive board for approval.

According to the documents, the feasibility study would cost around Rs60 million whereas approximately Rs300 million will be required for its detailed designing. “These are initial estimates,” Zaman said.



















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC: 33 Wind Turbines, Total capacity of 49.5 MW, being installed in Gharo































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-9 near Hyderabad























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*50 MW Metro Wind Power Project, Jhimpir, Sindh

Update*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

50 MW in Gharo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Larkana newly constructed road from Chandka Bridge road via by pass to right bank of Rice Canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nai Gaj Dam, Dadu, Sindh Under construction


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal project ahead of schedule: SECMC CEO*

ISLAMABAD - Thar coal project is progressing five months ahead of schedule and will add 660 megawatts of electricity to the national grid by 2019, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) CEO Shamsuddin Ahmed Shaikh said on Thursday.

"The first phase of the project based on two plants of 330MW each will cost $1.1 billion. It has 75 per cent foreign and 25pc local financing," he explained.

Mr Shaikh pointed out that SECMC's production schedule is 38 months. "We are five months ahead of schedule. Of total 112m cubic metres excavation, we have done 7m cubic metres," he added.

The two power plants and mining in Block 2 of Thar coal would cost $3.2b, he added. Fifty Pakistani and three Chinese banks are financing this project. Engro Corporation and the Sindh government are the main sponsors, he said.

Thanking the federal and provincial governments for facilitating the project, he said: "The Sindh government has constructed high standard roads network in Tharparkar district linking coal deposit areas to highways and cities.The federal government is setting up an international airport there.A big dam and an effluent treatment plant were being constructed near the coal mines."

The federal government is also working on a transmission line to link power generation plants from Thar coal with the national grid, he added. Third generation technology was being used in mining and power generation.

The SECMC CEO said the federal and Sindh governments were keen to see this mega project operational at the earliest."There is huge pressure on us from both governments. We are going as fast as we can," he remarked.

Sharing details of manpower employed at the project site, he said of the total 2,028 workers, 997 were natives of Thar district, 647 were Chinese and 384 belonged to different parts of the country.

For maximum participation of Tharis in Thar coal and other affiliated projects, SECMC along with other organizations has launched different training programmes.

As a part of the resettlement action plan, modern residential colonies are being constructed for the local people who would be displaced from the Block-II area of Thar Coal deposits.

The CEO informed that dislocation of around six and a half thousand population from two main villages - SenhriDars and TharyoHalepoto - and ten other small settlements is on the cards for mining purpose.


----------



## ghazi52

*K-IV water Supply project having 118 km length including 99 km canal*

Sindh Government has started Greater Karachi Bulk Water Supply Scheme K-IV to overcome shortage of water in the city.

over fifteen billion rupees have been allocated for 118.5-kilometer long K-IV phase-I(kenjhar lake to Hub river) to be completed within two years.

two-hundred sixty Millions of Gallons water will be provided to the citizens daily after completion of the project.























18 km siphon & 600 mtr intake, 9x rd, Br & 18 pedestrians Brs and 86x culverts.An alternative route & corridor to serve Karachi water needs for next 50 yrs which will reduce the shortage of water in the area and can provide 1200 casrcs (250 MGD) of water. A proper Scheme which passes through the most economical route with gravity requiring least pumping and fulfill the needs of the area that is strategically away from sea/existing system. Proj has recently stated and in progress now which will complete in time.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

I*SLAMABAD* (APP): As many as* 21 wind power projects* with a cumulative capacity of 1012.2 MW are at different stages of development which will start generation by 2018.

Official sources told APP here that these projects each having 50MW capacity included Jhampir Wind Power Limited, Hawa Energy Pvt. Ltd., China Sunec Energy, Three Gorges Second Wind Farm Pvt. Ltd., Three Gorges Third Wind Farm Pvt. Ltd., Tricon Boston Consulting Corporation Pvt. Limited, Tricon Boston Consulting Corporation Pvt. Limited, Tricon Boston Consulting Corporation Pvt. Limited, Western Energy Pvt. Limited, Hartford Alternative Energy Pvt. Limited, Zephyr Power (Pvt.) Ltd, Shaheen Foundation, Trans Atlantic Energy Pvt. Ltd., Norinco International Thatta Power Pvt., Act 2 Wind Ltd.

Artistic Wind Power Pvt. Ltd., Harvey Wind Power Project, Zulikha Energy Ltd, Gul Ahmed Electric Ltd. and Din Energy Ltd.

*These power projects were being set up in Jhampir, Gujju and Gharo District Thatta (Sindh),* the sources said.

They said that some nine projects making a cumulative capacity of 479 MW had also achieved financial close and were under construction.

These projects included Metro Power Company Ltd. (50 MW), Tapal Wind Energy Pvt. Ltd (30 MW), Gul Wind Energy Ltd.(50 MW), United Energy Pakistan Pvt. Ltd (99 MW), Hydro China Dawood Power Pvt. Ltd. (50 MW), Master Wind Energy Pvt. Ltd (50 MW), Tenaga Generasi Ltd. (50 MW) and Sachal Energy Development Pvt. Ltd. would start generation shortly, they said.

The sources said some six wind power projects of 308.2 MW cumulative capacity have achieved Commercial Operation and were supplying electricity to National Grid. These projects included FFC Energy Limited (49.5 MW), Zorlu Enerji Pakistan (Pvt.) Ltd (56.4 MW), Three Gorges First Wind Farm Pakistan (Pvt.) Limited (49.5 MW), Foundation Wind Energy – II Ltd. (50 MW), Foundation Wind Energy – I Ltd. (50 MW) and Sapphire Wind Power Company Ltd (52.8 MW).


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Gul Ahmed Wind: Power Ltd commences commercial operations*

KARACHI: Gul Ahmed Wind Power Limited (“Project”), a 50MW wind power generation plant, located in Jhimpir, Thatta, Sindh has commenced its commercial operations on October 18, 2016. The Project will now be dispatching electricity to Central Power Purchaser Agency (CPPA) as an Independent Power Producer. It aims at providing a sustainable tariff at a fixed price for a period of 20 years, by installing twenty state of the art, German-manufactured wind turbines of 2.5 MW each by Nordex. 

The Projects management appreciates and is thankful for the joint efforts of Alternative Energy Development Board, Government of Sindh, Ministry of Water & Power, National Electric Power Regulation Authority, National Transmission &Despatch Company & Central Power Purchasing Authority for providing their continued support in allowing the project to reach this ground-breaking milestone. 

The Project sponsors include Gul Ahmed Energy Limited, one of Pakistan’s paramount business groups, the InfraCo Asia Indus Wind Pte. Ltd out of Singapore and International Finance Corporation (IFC), a member of the World Bank Group. 

The Company’s CEO, Iqbal Alimohamed, commented that this is the first of many wind projects of the group to tackle the electricity shortage. He further added that this is a remarkable effort by the private sector to come forth to face the challenges currently being encountered by the country and applauds the initiative to enhance power generation through clean and renewable sources.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Port Qasim Coal Power Plant *


----------



## ghazi52

*49.5 MW Tenaga Generasi Wind Power Project, Gharo, Thatta, Sindh
Completed in Sept, 2016*












_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Thatta Dual Carriageway (KTDC) under Construction
BOT Project, consisting of 48.5 Km road (dual carriageway) to be executed in 3 Sections at both bounds. Road will stretch the areas of Gagir, Dabejhi, Garho, Sultanabad, Gujj & Makli and will reduce the distance / travelling & also provide agri market access to far off parts of the area.
Project is recently started & expected to be completed in 2017















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hydro China 50 MW Dawood Power Plant Gharo Sindh

Completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PPIB gives go-ahead for Hubco’s 330MW project*


KARACHI: The Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) has given a green signal to Hub Power Company Limited (Hubco) to go ahead with its plan to set up a 330-megawatt coal-fired power plant in Thar, Sindh.

“PPIB has issued Letter of Support (LOS) dated December 9, 2016 to Thar Energy Limited (TEL), a wholly owned subsidiary of the Hub Power Company Limited, for developing a 330-megawatt Mine Mouth Power Project at Thar,” Hubco Company Secretary Shamsul Islam said in a notification to the Pakistan Stock Exchange on Tuesday.

“TEL would have to achieve financial close [arrange financing] for the project within nine months,” he added in the notification.

Earlier, the company had estimated the cost of the power project at $550 million.

The development took the company’s share price up 2.20% as the KSE-100 Index closed at a record high. Hubco’s share increased Rs2.50 and closed at Rs116.08 with a volume of 3.1 million shares.

PPIB facilitates investors in establishing private power projects and related infrastructure, executes Implementation Agreement (IA) with project sponsors and issues sovereign guarantees on behalf of the government of Pakistan.

The issuance of the Letter of Support, which is part of regulatory approvals, would help the company find suitable financiers smoothly. The financiers may be including foreign players.

The power project is estimated to start commercial operations in around three and a half years after achieving financial close.

Hubco would take supply of coal from Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC), as the power company has stakes in the mining project. The Hub Power Company has injected $20-million equity in the SECMC mining project.

SECMC is estimated to mine 3.8 million tons of coal per annum at around the time when the 330-megawatt power project is to start commercial production

In addition to this, the power company is also setting up two 660-megawatt imported coal-based power plants worth $1.8 billion in Hub, Balochistan.

The project is being developed by China Power Hub Generation Company (CPHGC) – a joint venture between Hub Power Holdings Limited and China Power International (Pakistan) Investment Limited – a Hong Kong-based company established by China Power International Holdings Limited. Hubco has a 26% stake in the CPHGC project. It has the right to increase its equity to 49% by the commercial operations date.

CPHGC has accepted the upfront tariff announced by Nepra for the coal-based power project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

660 MW Engro Thar Coal Mine & Power Project, Sindh, Pakistan

Latest pictures Credit: Dileep Kumar





























_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

49.5 MW Sachal Wind Power Project, Jhimpir, Sindh, 



















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KCR, Keti Bunder port projects included in CPEC*

ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to include Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) and Keti Bunder port projects in the ChinaPakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The decision was taken at a meeting on CPEC and power generation projects presided over by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif at PM Office on Monday.

The government also vowed to overcome loadshedding by 2018 and increase the country`s total power production up to 30,000MW by 2022.

According to the prime minister`s spokesman, the meeting reviewed progress in different projects under the CPEC and the benchmarks set for numerous energy, transport infrastructure and industrial projects with particular focus on socioeconomic development of Gwadar.

The prime minister was briefed on the tentative agenda items for the upcoming meeting of the ChinaPakistan Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC). About the procedure for inclusion of a project in the CPEC, the meeting was informed that approval of any decision by the working group concerned was imperative before its final approval by the JCC.

`The prime minister directed that Karachi Circular Railway and Keti Bunder port projects must be taken up at the next JCC meeting for inclusion in CPEC, as conveyed by the Sindh government,` the spokesman said.

The prime minister directed Minister for Planning andDevelopment Ahsan Iqbal to consult the chief ministers for finalisation of sites in the provinces for establishment of economic zones along the CPEC.

Mr Sharif was quoted as saying: `Industrial zones would be set up at places that have economic feasibility and viability for maximum economic returns and benefits for both China and Pakistan.

He directed the formation of a committee to suggest and advise the Chinese government about economic practicability and benefit of economic zones` sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Leaves For China To Include KCR, Keti Bandar, Economic Zone Projects In CPEC*

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah along with three cabinet members and senior officers had left for China to attend CPEC related meetings.

According to a statement on Tuesday, the Chief Minister just after attending the death anniversary of Shaheed Benazir Bhutto at Garhi Khuda Bux retunred by a special flight and left for China to attend CPEC related Joint Committee for Cooperation (JCC).

He was accompanied by provincial ministers Manzoor Wassan, Jam Khan Shoro, Syed Nasir Shah and ACS (Dev) M.Waseem, Secretary Energy Agah Wasif, Secretary Transpor Taha Farooqi, Chairperson Board of Investment Naheed Memon and others.

Murad will give presentation to JCC to include three important projects in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Keti Bandar power park and special jetty, Karachi Circular Railway and Special Economic Zone at Dhabeji.

It may be noted that with the serious efforts of the Chief Minister, the federal government has already approved inclusion of Keti Bandar and Karachi Circular Railways in CPEC while Chinese authorities have also shown interest in KCR.

The Chief Minister has said that he will present this case seriously in JCC meeting and hopefully all the three projects will be approved. “I am sure I will return with good news for the people of Karachi but rather to say for the people of province and the country,” he hoped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Murad's case for KCR*

Sindh CM Murad Shah made a case for Karachi Circular Railways at the meeting, saying that the provincial capital is one of the most populated cities in the world, with an estimated population of around 25.1 million people in 2016 ─ a number greater than Tokyo, Guangzhou, Seoul, Delhi, Mumbai, Mexico City, New York, Sao Paulo, Manila and Jakarta.

*Karachi's population estimated to touch 34.3m by 2030: Murad Shah*
The population of the city will touch 34.3m by 2030, he said. "Therefore, there are ample returns on investment if made in the city."

Why Murad Shah thinks there is a need for KCR:


Daily ridership on KCR of 700,000 passengers per day
3.9m registered vehicles in Karachi
24m trips generated daily
6,457 buses run 192 routes
2,715 contract carriages operating in Karachi
85pc buses over two-years-old, inefficient fuel consumption and poor service
47.3pc of all vehicles are motorcycles, 36.5pc private vehicles, 4.5pc public transport, 1.7pc contract carriages and 9.9pc para transit
42pc of passengers use public transport, 21pc private cars, 19pc motorcycles, 10pc contract carriages and 8pc para-transit
Shah pointed out that the burden of about 42pc of passengers fell on public transport, whereas private vehicles catered to only 21pc of commuters.

He said the solution of the problem lies in an effective mass transit system which includes the revival of the KCR, the Bus Rapid Transit System, and the Light Rail Transit.

The KCR was first commissioned in 1964 and remained an effective transportation system until 1984, he said. Due to certain reasons such as increased running time and lack of investment reduced its operational efficiency, he added. As a result, ridership fell and finally caused its closure in 1999.

The KCR project has been approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec), the Sindh CM said.

A feasibility study was carried out along with third-party validation of the study, he said. An Environmental Impact Assessment has also been conducted and a relocation of utility services is not required, he said.

K-Electric has assured uninterrupted power supply for the project, he assured investors, and federal and provincial taxes are exempt on the project.

Integration with BRTS lines has been made and the institutional framework in the shape of the Karachi Urban Transport Company (KUTC) is available, he said.

The Japanese have estimated the cost of the KCR at about $2.6bn and developed the investment structure as 85pc debt financing and 15pc equity financing by the provincial and federal governments, he said.

The Internal Rate of Return is estimated at 13.8pc, he said, and the economic benefits include reduced vehicle operation cost and travel time cost.

He invited investors to contribute in the equity of KCR along with federal government and Sindh government. He added that equity IRR compatible with infrastructure projects currently being developed in Pakistan would be offered to the investors.

Shah sought Chinese cooperation to include the project in the CPEC after Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif approved its inclusion in the initiative and provided a sovereign guarantee.

The JCC decided to include the project and asked the Sindh government to present its feasibility within the next three months, upon which Shah directed the Transport Minister Syed Nasir Shah to expedite work on the feasibility of the projects within the stipulated time.

*Murad's plan for Keti Bandar*

Shah told the JCC meeting that the Keti Bandar project is ideally located to serve as a power park for the Thar coal project due to its proximity to the coal field as well as Karachi.

Why Murad thinks Keti Bandar would be an ideal power park:


Located 160km from Karachi, connected by metallic road
Easy road connectivity with Karachi-Lahore motorway
Fewer environmental effects due to sparse population
5m population in area to benefit
Availability of skilled and semi-skilled work force
Availability of cooling water and fuel (coal)
Vast area available for power park, other uses
New jetty will enhance capability to export coal with potential for development as a full port
The Sindh CM said the Thar coalfield has been declared as a Special Economic Zone, and projects supporting it receive multiple economic benefits.

Disclosing his strategic plan, the chief minister told the meeting that with the construction of new jetty it would be possible to exploit the full potential of Thar's coal reserves, minimise cost of electricity production at Thar coal and enhance the country's competitiveness by providing affordable electricity.

Murad Shah claimed the power park would have 10,000 megawatt power production capacity and a transmission line would connect Keti Bandar to the Jamshoro and Matiari grids.

A 235-kilometer-long railway line from Islamkot to Keti Bandar would be laid to transport coal, he said, adding that a 190-km-long road would be constructed to connect Keti Bandar with Nooriabad.

Shah said a comprehensive bankable study of the coal reserves is being conducted and the master plan will cover all auxiliary infrastructure.

He requested the JCC to approve the project in principle as discussed in the Transport Infrastructure Joint Working Group in November 2016 and vowed to present a detailed bankable feasibility report in the next working group meeting.

The JCC included the Keti Bandar Power Park and sea port project in CPEC and decided to conduct a feasibility study.

*Every province to get an SEZ*

The Sindh CM said the Special Economic Zone Authority Sindh proposes the creation of Dhabeji and Keti Bandar SEZs in Thatta.

Dhabeji stretches over 1,000 acres and is located about 55km from Karachi at the eastern alignment of CPEC (N-5) or the M-9, Shah said, adding that it has commercial viability and development potential in the immediate term.

Keti Bandar's SEZ, he said, stretches over 3,000 acres and is 153km from Karachi. The industrial potential will be realised after construction of a port, he said, which he proposed should be part of the medium-term plan.

Murad told the JCC meeting that a soil investigation has been conducted on both proposed SEZs and a commercial feasibility and master plan will be compiled shortly.

The JCC decided to give an SEZ to every province, including Sindh, which would have the Dhabeji SEZ.

Sindh Minister for Industries Manzoor Wassan urged the JCC to include the Khairpur Special Economic but it was decided that only one zone would go to Sindh.

The JCC asked Sindh government to work out a detailed plan and feasibility of the project to formally approve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Sindh Witnesses MoUs On Thar, Smart City* 

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali spent busy day and after extensive negotiations and talks signed some important MoUs which included with Citic Environtech ltd (CELL), DWG, CSIC and China Railway Construction Corporation in Beijing.

He also held important meetings there, said a statement issued here on Friday. The MoU signed between Sindh government and CEL regarding use of its advanced technology, design engineering and strong financing to install two 260 MGD and 130 MGD water treatment plants.

The purpose of the planning is to meet future water requirements of Karachi for next 50 years. The MoU also says that CEL would also invest, construct and operate two water supply treatment Plants, each one of 90,000 MGD and 180,000 MGD at Thar Coalfield, Block-2, so as to process and provide domestic water to nearby power plants.

The other MoU was signed between DWG, China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) and Sindh government. The MoU calls for using the advanced technology, engineering
expertise, rich project management experience and financial strength to cooperate with Sindh Board of Investment in the field of Photovoltaic, wind power, garbage power generation, biomass power generation, hydropower, upgrading of old power plants, power grid constructions and smart city.

There would be an investment of around $2 billion in the sectors identified in the MoU.
The third MoU was signed between the Sindh government and China Railway Construction Corporation (International) Ltd. The CRCC would provide its expertise and technical support to revive Karachi Circular Railways.

The fourth MoU was signed between Sindh government and China Machinery Engineering Corporation. Under the MoU the parties agreed to set up indigenous coal-based fire power plant with total gross capacity of 10,000 MW (in phases) and to complete related railways, highway, coal and general purpose jetties, transmission lines and infrastructure development at Keti Bandar.

Chairperson Sindh Board of Investment (SBoI) Ms Naheed Memon signed all the MOUs on behalf of the Sindh government while from the Chinese side the MoUs were signed by their concerned officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Is it 100% save to buy Land in Sindh for agriculture.


----------



## ghazi52

Oxair Online said:


> Is it 100% save to buy Land in Sindh for agriculture.




I do not think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nai Gaj Dam, Under Construction in Dadu ...

Live storage capacity will be 0.16 Million Acre Feet..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Sindh, Syed Murad Ali Shah visited newly established Bahria Model School of Pakistan Navy at Khalid SRE near Younis Abad,


----------



## ghazi52

Jetty work for coal loading........................









*Port Qasim Coal Power Plant *










__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thatta-Sujawal bridge to usher in new vistas of development, prosperity: Murad*

THATTA: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah has said that the newly constructed bridge on River Indus, which has connected the two newly-divided districts of Thatta and Sujawal, has paved the way for the transport of heavy machinery from Karachi port to Tharparkar to be utilised at coal-based power plants. He was addressing the inauguration ceremony of the bridge, according to a handout issued here on Friday.

He said the old Thatta-Sujawal bridge, constructed about 50 years ago, had developed cracks in its structure.

“The [major] issue was how to transport heavy machinery of coal-fired power plants to Thar coalfield,” he said, adding that the development endeavours of the government were being affected due to the old bridge.

Mr Shah said that keeping in view urgent requirement of the new bridge, his government decided to construct the structure on River Indus from its own resources. *He said the bridge had been constructed within 19 months at a cost of Rs2.9 billion.*

Appreciating the Thar Coal Authority, which is the executing agency of the bridge, the chief minister gave appreciation letters to the officers and the contractors concerned.

The CM said the bridge immediately joined or connected the districts of Thatta and Sujawal divided administratively recently.

Mr Shah said the new bridge would usher in ‘new vistas of development and prosperity’ in the area up to the desert of Thar, which had started producing ‘black gold’ to provide energy to the whole country.

He said the new bridge had four lanes and the old bridge, which had two lanes, would also be used simultaneously for smooth flow of traffic. “I would suggest to the district administration to use the old bridge for light traffic, including bikes,” he said.

*The CM announced construction of two more bridges on River Indus, one at Zulfikarabad and the other one between Kandhkot and Ghotki, soon.*

*The government had already constructed a bridge on River Indus at Jhirk-Mulakatyar and he would inaugurate it shortly, he said.*

Earlier, when the chief minister arrived at the bridge, he was received by provincial minister Mohammad Ali Malkani, PPP leader Sadiq Memon and others besides senior government officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

50 MW Metro Wind Power Project, Jhimpir, Sindh

Operational




































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Jhimpir Wind Plant...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

K-Electric (KE) and Oursun Pakistan have signed a 25-year Energy Purchase Agreement (EPA).

Oursun provides business-to-business alternative energy solutions in Pakistan.

The 50 megawatt (MW) solar power project is expected to commence commercial operations by the first quarter of 2018. The project is being developed in Gharo, Thatta and is spread over an area of 144 acres.

A KE spokesperson in a statement claimed that the project underlines KE's vision to add environment-friendly and cost-effective means of power generation to its energy mix.

Solar power generation is environment-friendly and will be a good mix to the overall power generation capacity of KE, an Oursun spokesperson said.

"The project is being established to exclusively provide renewable energy to KE consumers,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal power plant to start operating by 2018*


ISLAMABAD - Work on 1320 megawatts coal based power plant costing two point six billion dollars is underway at Thar Coal Field which will start producing electricity by 2018. According to Radio Pakistan quoting official sources said that projects is being carried out under Pak-China Economic Corridor. The sources said electricity produces through indigenous coal is cheap therefore tapping it with full of its capacity is being prioritized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Longest bridge on River Indus inaugurated at Jhirk*

KARACHI : 
The longest bridge on the Indus River in Pakistan, the 1.7 kilometre-long Sir Aga Khan Bridge, was inaugurated by Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) chairperson Bilawal Bhutto Zardari at Jhirk-Mulakatiar on Monday.

He said the PPP was the first government to take up the issue of providing clean drinking water to the people of Sindh.

At the start of his speech, Bilawal congratulated Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah for constructing the longest bridge on the River Indus. “I am quite happy that the Sindh government has constructed another bridge on the River Indus,” he said.

Bilawal and I will contest elections to be a part of this Parliament: Zardari

It may be noted that the Sindh government had recently constructed the Thatta- Sujawal Bridge over the River Indus. The Sir Aga Khan Bridge will connect Thatta and Tando Mohammad Khan.

Shah said that bridges on the River Indus are always constructed by the federal government but, keeping in view the problems, issues and requirements for development, the Sindh government has constructed another bridge on the river itself.

“We have associated this bridge with Sir Aga Khan because the first jamaat khana in Pakistan was established in Jhirk, which was once a bustling city. The bridge has been constructed under public private partnership at a cost of Rs4.5 billion,” he said.

According to the CM, the government will construct all the other connecting roads like Tando Mohammad Khan, Badin Road, up to Hyderabad and Tharparkar. Shah said that he was striving to provide quality education and health services to the people of Sindh.

“The network of roads will bring prosperity in the entire belt and also boost their agri-economy because of their access to main markets,” he remarked.

The CM spoke about the energy sector, particularly coal-fired power projects launched in Thar. “The development of the road network will help to transport machinery from the Karachi port,” he explained.

He said they were paying special attention to law and order, particularly the ongoing wave of terrorism. “We have defeated the terrorists and will crush them again in their nefarious designs to weaken the country and halt its development by killing our innocent people,” he said, adding through good education we can defeat the mindset of extremism.

Earlier, the PPP chairperson and chief minister inaugurated the bridge by unveiling the plaque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM announces health scheme for Thatta*


Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Thursday announced a health package in Thatta which includes the issuance of health cards for local residents and the construction of a 500-bed hospital.

“I’m announcing here in Thatta that we will issue health cards to the people, whether or not the provincial government plays its part,” PM Nawaz said while addressing a Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) rally.

According to Nawaz, provinces were supposed to contribute 50 per cent in funds for the card. “But for these three districts, the federal government will provide 100 per cent budget,” he added.

The premier also announced the construction of a coastal embankment, stretching hundreds of kilometres to stop sea intrusion in Thatta, Sujawal and Badin districts.

PM Nawaz said a 500-bed hospital will be built in Thatta, where locals will be able to use their health cards to avail treatment. “Health cards will also be issued for Tando Muhammad Khan and Sajawal.”

Further, the premier said that he has given directions towards providing the facility of gas in the aforementioned areas. “These areas will be provided as much electricity as they need,” he said.

Pakistan offers conducive environment for foreign investment, says PM

“A scheme to supply gas to hundreds of villages of Thatta and Sujawal has been approved and will be completed at a cost of Rs1.1 billion.”

Nawaz claimed to rebuild Sindh and address the grievances of its people. “We will pump new passion to even the remotest areas of Sindh. The province will be provided with clean water and motorway,” the premier said.

The premier announced Rs500 million for Gharo to Keti Bunder road and Rs200 million for water supply and sanitation schemes in each of the two districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh Assembly passes bill to rename Altaf Hussain University*






KARACHI: The Sindh Assembly on Monday passed a bill to rename Altaf Hussain University in Karachi and Hyderabad.

The bill was presented by Pakistan People's Party leader and Parliamentary Affairs Minister Nisar Khoro. Lawmakers of the The MQM-Pakistan also supported the bill that suggested the the two campuses of the university be renamed after* Abdul Sattar Edhi and Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Larkano City Mega Project, 900 meter long Flyover At lahori mohalla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Wind Energy*


Yunus Energy Limited, Jhimpir, Sindh 50 MW
Metro Wind Power Co Limited, Jhimpir, Sindh 50 MW
Tenaga Generai Limited, Gharo, Sindh 49 MW
Gul Ahmed Wind Power Limited, Jhimpir, Sindh 50 MW
Master Wind Energy Limited, Jhimpir, Sindh 52 MW
FFC Energy Limited, Jhimpir, Sindh 50 MW
Zorlu Enerji Pakistan, Jhimpir, Sindh 56 MW
Tapal Wind Energy Limited, Jhimpir, Sindh 30 MW
HydroChina Dawood Power Limited, Gharo, Sindh 49 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar power plant :660 MW Thar coal power plant to kick-start by June 2019
The first phase of the Thar Coal-Fired Power Projects of 660 MW would begin commercial operations by June 3, 2019 instead of October 2019
Five more coal-fired power plants would be set up in block II of Thar by December 2021, expanding the total production capacity of Thar coal-based electricity to around 3,000MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SUKKUR Sports City* U/C On Sukkur - Shikarpur Highway ( Cricket Ground , Performing Arts Complex, Track and Field, Squash Tennis Etc ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*IFC pledges $238m for wind power in Sindh*

KARACHI: The International Finance Corporation (IFC), which is a member of the World Bank Group, will provide $66 million and mobilise further $172m to build the largest wind farm in Sindh, according to a handout issued by the IFC on Friday.

The IFC will provide these funds in a landmark transaction to help build Pakistan’s largest wind power farm.

The financing to Triconboston Consulting Corporation will help construct and operate three 50-megawatt wind farms. Triconboston is majority-owned by the Sapphire Group, a leading Pakistani industrial group, with significant interests in textile and power.

The project is part of the IFC’s broader efforts to foster private participation in Pakistan’s power sector to increase investments, help diversify energy sources, cut the cost of electricity and reduce the use of polluting and expensive fossil fuels.

Pakistan suffers from frequent power cuts that cost the country an estimated two per cent of gross domestic product (GDP) every year.

“The new wind farm will generate reliable, clean energy at lower prices and help reduce pressure on the country’s power grid while mitigating climate change,” said Triconboston CEO Nadeem Abdullah.

Sapphire already commissioned its first 52.8MW wind farm in 2015.

This is the first time in Pakistan that a portfolio of three separate plants will be internationally financed by a single consortium, bringing further innovation to Pakistan’s project finance market.

The plant is expected to be fully commissioned by the end of 2018 and will make its greatest contributions during the high-demand summer months, providing clean power to about 600,000 residential customers.

“The IFC has been at the forefront of investing and mobilising financing to support private sector participation in Pakistan’s power sector,” said Mouayed Makhlouf, IFC’s director for the Middle East and North Africa region. “This is our fifth investment in wind power in the last three years in Pakistan. The project will also support Sapphire in their diversification strategy in renewables.”

The development of wind power contributes to the diversification of Pakistan’s energy generation mix by increasing capacity with shorter lead times and also helping to reduce electricity prices.

The work is part of the World Bank Group’s Pakistan Transformational Energy Initiative and Joint Implementation Plan, which aims to mobilise $10 billion in new generation investments to address the country’s acute power shortage and improve sector sustainability.

Pakistan represents IFC’s second-largest engagement in the Middle East and North Africa region, with over $5.6bn in cumulative investments committed to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

99 MW UEP Wind Power Plant, Pakistan's Largest wind power plant to be completed by 30 May 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SEDPL Brings 50 MW Wind Power Project Online in Sindh*

Sachal Energy Development (Pvt.) Ltd. ( SEDPL), a wholly owned subsidiary of of Arif Habib Corporation Limited, has achieved its Commercial Operations for 49.5 MV Wind Energy Project on 11th April 2017. 

In a notification to the Pakistan Stock exchange, the company secretary confirmed that the formal notification from the Central Power Purchasing Agency (Guaranteed Ltd) has been received by their subsidiary.

SEDPL’s Wind Energy Project is the first Pakistani-owned early harvest project of CPEC. It has been constructed on 680 acres of land situated at Jhimpir Wind Corridor, Sindh and is committed to supply electricity to National Grid through National Transmission and Dispatch Company Ltd for 20 years under Energy Purchase Agreement.

Alternate sources of energy are the way forward. SEDPL will contribute to national development by reducing dependence on imported fossil fuels and producing 136.5 GWh yearly of clean energy.

The project comprises of 33 Wind Turbine Generators manufactured by Goldwind of China and Hrdrochina is the EPC and O&M Contractors for the project. The Project has guaranteed return on Equity of 17%and payback period of 5.9 years. Debt portion of the project has been financed by Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (Backed by SINOSURE).

The Company had acquired generation license and tariff determination by NEPRA and had received a Letter of Support from the Alternate Energy Development Board (AEDB). 

Similarly, the Company had executed its EPA with NTDC and IA with AEDB. Furthermore, foreign and local financing facility agreements with Industrial and Commercial Bank of China were signed in February 2015 and May 2015 respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*World Bank extends support to curb stunting in Sindh*

ISLAMABAD - The World Bank has approved a credit of $61.6 million for reduction of stunting among children under 5 years of age in Pakistan by targeting the most affected districts of Sindh where children are below average height for their age.

The Sindh Enhancing Response to Reduce Stunting (SERRS) project will support the expansion of measures to improve the nutrition status of mothers and children in the 23 districts in Sindh where stunting rates are above 40 percent. The project’s two components will increase the coverage of a multisectoral package of services to deliver results related to maternal and child nutrition, hygiene and sanitation practices and quality and diversification of dietary practices; and strengthen key cross-cutting interventions for better management, communication, results monitoring and piloting of a conditional cash transfer programme.

“Stunting is a serious problem in Pakistan remaining unchanged for 50 years. It severely impacts the learning of children which puts them at permanent disadvantage in the age of the knowledge economy”, said World Bank Country Director Illango Patchamuthu. The project is a part of Sindh government’s ambitious accelerated plans to significantly reduce stunting in the province that incentivises behaviour changes by providing a package of services.

The project will target the pregnant and lactating women (PLW) to improve their nutritional status and to reduce the risk of low-birth weight babies. “Providing access to safe and reliable water, improved sanitation and hygiene are key to improving the well-being and productivity of citizens. Poor water and sanitation is detrimental to the development of people, and is a major underlying determinant of stunting in children,” said Francisca Ayodeji Akala, one of the Task Team Leaders of the project.

“By reducing waterborne and sanitation-related health risks that disproportionately affect the poor along with improved household diet diversity and early childhood stimulation, this project aims to reduce the rate of stunting in Sindh,” she added.

*Project* *Engro Thar Block II 2×330MW Coal fired Power Plant 
*
*TEL 1×330MW Mine Mouth Lignite Fired Power Project at Thar Block-II, Sindh, Pakistan 

*
Primary Energy Input............ Coal (Local)

Installed Capacity.................. (MW) 660
Location.................... Thar-Block-II
Province Sindh
Estimated Cost (US $ Million) 2,000
Executing Company / Sponsors Engro Power Gen Thar LTd. / China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC)

Project Progress Update

*Financial Closed (FC) achieved in April, 2016.*
*Team mobilized at site.*
*Construction work in progress*.
*Construction of Transmission line-contract awarded. Contractor mobilized*
*Commercial Operation Date (COD) June, 2019*
*................................
A small wind power site in Sindh.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese company Yutong bus keen to operate buses in Sindh*

Karachi: Chinese company, Yutong Bus Makers, have expressed an interest of investing in inter-city and intra-city bus operations in Sindh.

This was stated by a 11-member delegation of Yutong Bus led by General Manager Shi Cun Tu while talking to Chairperson Sindh Board of Investment (SBI), Ms.Naheed Memon at her office in Karachi on Tuesday.

They discussed various aspects of investment in the operation of inter-city and intra-city buses in Sindh including Karachi.

The delegation told the Chairperson SBI that their company wants to invest in using buses on different routes in Karachi and also interested in installing a manufacturing plant for this purpose.

Ms. Memon appreciated their offer and observed that there are many opportunities of investment available in the Sindh transport sector. She added that the Sindh government will encourage public private partnership projects. The Chairperson SBI called upon the delegation to submit their suggestions on the basis of their priorities so it can be brought before theSindh government for further action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SINDH Right Bank Outfall Drain Sehwan to Arabian Sea 273 KM

RBOD-II is a mega drainage project (273 KM) running along the Right Bank of River Indus. The drain will be connected to RBOD-I at Sehwan and will carry the effluent dir to sea at Gharo. RBOD-II Project Extension from Sehwan to sea (Mega project in Pakistan of 36 billion rupees and 3rd largest drain in the world). 31 Drainage units identified with covering area of 4.30 Million Acres are as under.

The designed disch of RBOD-II is 3525 Cusecs. WAPDA initially const disposal of the effluent into Manchar Lake. Indus Link was const for disposal into River Indus to avoid contamination of Manchar Lake. On the strong reservation of Sindh Govt on disposal in Indus River and the effected public in gen in Dist Badin, Hyderabad and Karachi, RBOD-II was planned. The project commenced in 2001 but could not be exec as envisaged, FWO was incorporated on RBOD-II in Jun 06, on the abandoned proj. FWO by exploring all out efforts re-mob the contractors on all the earth work packages.

Despite many hurdles like land acquisition, delayed design problems, law & order sit and flow rel of funds, FWO has done a great job and achieved progress up to 63.30% till to date.
Project delayed due to flooding area, limited vetting of work by cslt & non aval of funds. However, completion is expected before Aug 2017.
Extension of RBOD from Sehwan to Sea RBOD-II Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*660MW project to be completed ahead of time:*


HYDERABAD - The Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) has expressed hope that its 660 Megawatts coal power project in Tharparkar will be completed ahead of the scheduled time.

According to a press release issued here Wednesday by the company's spokesman, SECMC's Chief Executive Shamsuddin Ahmed Shaikh said the commissioning date was set at June 3, 2019. "The total duration envisaged for completion of the project was set at 42 months, but the pace of the work ensures us of its completion in 38 months instead," he apprised. The 660 MW coal powered power project is being built at a cost of $2 billion in Thar Coal Block II.

Sharing details of the coal mining project, Shaikh said they had achieved 40 percent of the mining target while 33 percent progress had been made for the establishment of the power plant.

"This progress had been made in 15 months after the financial closure was achieved in April 2016," he noted.

The SECMC's head asserted that he strongly believed that benefits from the coal projects should go to the local people of Tharparkar besides the rest of the country.

"That's why the company has started interventions in education, health, livelihood, and drinking water sectors for the people of the area and these schemes have already started benefiting the local communities," he added.

Shaikh reiterated his offer for holding negotiations with the people who apprehend that the Ghorano reservoir project would in any way affect their villages.

"Despite the fact that the reservoir project has been declared technically and environmentally sound by the judicial committee of Sindh High Court, we are ready to talk with the people to remove their concerns which were created due to misinformation," he said.


http://nation.com.pk/business/15-Jun...-of-time-secmc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Development of roads in Mithi city. After completion of these projects all surrounding roads of Mithi would be Dual carriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

According to information in an Advertisement Supplement in June 20 edition of English daily DAWN


Islamkot Airport: Sindh Coal Authority (SCA) came forward with an idea to construct an airport at Thar. Up till now, runway and fifty percent work of terminal building is complete, while apron and landside facilities are complete by ninety percent. Whereas, fifty-five percent work is completed regarding residential quarters, mosque, fire station and M.T. shed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Arrival of Boiler Parts at Thar Block II Power Plant Moves Pakistan Toward Energy Goals*






July 04, 2017 at 08:07pm

The 175 billion tons of lignite coal beneath Pakistan’s Thar Desert is sufficient to produce 100 gigawatts (GW) of power for more than 30 years. The first facility to tap this enormous national resource, the Thar Block II Power Plant, has just achieved an important milestone with the arrival of key equipment parts from GE.

A part of national plans to address Pakistan’s energy deficit, this major step toward the development of the 660 megawatt (MW) power plant includes delivery of critical parts for boilers, including cyclones, water walls, tubes sections, soot blowers and air preheaters.

As the country’s first project firing Pakistani Thar lignite, the Thar Block II plant will deliver numerous benefits, including helping to reduce the pressure on foreign exchange reserves, supporting Pakistan’s energy independence, and promoting the country’s goal under Vision 2025 to increase the percentage of indigenous sources of power generation to over 50%. For years, this domestic resource has remained unused, in part because of the high moisture content of the lignite, which makes it difficult to burn – but all that is about to change.

“We are committed to supporting the development of Pakistan’s energy sector and economy through the completion of this strategic project that utilizes a domestic fuel source,” said Dr. Sacha Parneix, Commercial General Manager for GE’s Steam Power Systems business in the Middle East, North Africa, Turkey and Pakistan.

The Thar Block II Power Plant is expected to be commissioned in 2019. GE is providing two 330 MW circulating fluidized bed (CFB) boilers for the project. The cyclones that have been delivered are particularly important core components of the CFB boilers and help to effectively recirculate combustion exhaust gas (flue gas) to ensure the reliable, slow and complete combustion of low-calorific fuels such as Thar lignite. In addition, the technology helps to minimize the amount of nitrogen oxides released, while capturing sulfur oxides, thus reducing the plant’s overall environmental footprint.

“Tapping this resource offers a cost-effective means to meet a part of the energy deficit in the country, and we are proud to bring GE’s leading technologies to support this strategic initiative,” said Sarim Sheikh, President & CEO of GE Pakistan and Central Asia.

Arrival of Boiler Parts at Thar Block II Power Plant Moves Pakistan Toward Energy Goals July 04, 2017 at 08:07pm The 175 billion tons of lignite coal beneath Pakistan’s Thar Desert is sufficient to produce 100 gigawatts (GW) of power for more than 30 years. The first facility to tap this enormous national resource, the Thar Block II Power Plant, has just achieved an important milestone with the arrival of key equipment parts from GE. A part of national plans to address Pakistan’s energy deficit, this major step toward the development of the 660 megawatt (MW) power plant includes delivery of critical parts for boilers, including cyclones, water walls, tubes sections, soot blowers and air preheaters. As the country’s first project firing Pakistani Thar lignite, the Thar Block II plant will deliver numerous benefits, including helping to reduce the pressure on foreign exchange reserves, supporting Pakistan’s energy independence, and promoting the country’s goal under Vision 2025 to increase the percentage of indigenous sources of power generation to over 50%. For years, this domestic resource has remained unused, in part because of the high moisture content of the lignite, which makes it difficult to burn – but all that is about to change. “We are committed to supporting the development of Pakistan’s energy sector and economy through the completion of this strategic project that utilizes a domestic fuel source,” said Dr. Sacha Parneix, Commercial General Manager for GE’s Steam Power Systems business in the Middle East, North Africa, Turkey and Pakistan. The Thar Block II Power Plant is expected to be commissioned in 2019. GE is providing two 330 MW circulating fluidized bed (CFB) boilers for the project. The cyclones that have been delivered are particularly important core components of the CFB boilers and help to effectively recirculate combustion exhaust gas (flue gas) to ensure the reliable, slow and complete combustion of low-calorific fuels such as Thar lignite. In addition, the technology helps to minimize the amount of nitrogen oxides released, while capturing sulfur oxides, thus reducing the plant’s overall environmental footprint. “Tapping this resource offers a cost-effective means to meet a part of the energy deficit in the country, and we are proud to bring GE’s leading technologies to support this strategic initiative,” said Sarim Sheikh, President & CEO of GE Pakistan and Central Asia.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s first coal import terminal begins operations*







Demand for coal is set to go up with several imported coal-fired power plants due to come online, according to an independent expert on ports. PHOTO: APP

KARACHI: Pakistan’s first coal-dedicated import terminal has started operations on a commercial basis at Port Qasim, ahead of the initiation of several power projects.

“The company has successfully completed its project i.e., a terminal to handle bulk cargo vessels at Port Qasim and has formally commenced commercial operations,” Pakistan International Bulk Terminal Limited (PIBT) Company Secretary Arsalan I. Khan said in a notification to the Pakistan Stock Exchange on Tuesday.


The dirty bulk terminal has also established facilities to provide dedicated export services to cement and clinker manufacturers. The port has a capacity to handle 12 million tons of bulk cargo per year. The facilities have been established at a cost of $285 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

There are 2 separate projects being undertaken by Engro in Thar. One is coal mining being done by Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) which needs to dig up to 150M and down to bring out coal and the other one is 660 MW Power Plant being done by Engro Powergen Thar Limited (EPTL) which will use this coal to generate electricity.

The reason why Power Project is taking so much time is because Engro has very strict HSE policies. I have met the chinese working on this project and according to them if Engro relaxes their HSE policy, chinese can easily complete this project way ahead of time. Both minning and power projects were designed in such a way that they both complete at the same time otherwise there will be wastage. 

SECMC owns block 2 of Thar Coal Fields and apart from EPTL, one other company HUBCO is also setting up 330MW Power Project where as THAL Nova's 330MW Power Plant also has been approved and will start in few weeks. All the Power Plants being set up in Block 2 will use SECMC's coal and all are mine mouth Power Plants.


----------



## ghazi52

*PASDEC offers support for granite, marble sector of Sindh*


ISLAMABAD - Pakistan Stone Development Company (PASDEC) has offered its assistance to develop granite and marble sector in Sindh. PASDEC Chief Executive Officer Zahid Maqsood Sheikh offered array of projects of marble and granite to the Sindh government. While giving a presentation to Minerals Minister Sohail Anwar Khan Sial on marble and granite sector development, he said these projects will have a long lasting effect on provincial exports in particular and the country in general. He highlighted the potential of dimensional stone sector of the province and said that PASDEC has expertise in the development of marble and granite sector of over a decade which the company is ready to offer.

Zahid also brought up the matter of development of Marble City at Karachi to channelise industrialisation and encourage investment in Sindh. While discussing the matter of access to finance for the marble and granite sector, the PASDEC CEO suggested the minister to take up the said matter with the Bank of Sindh, so that the genuine financial needs of the sector are met, especially the BMR which can enable the stakeholders to compete with the international market.

http://nation.com.pk/business/12-Jul...ector-of-sindh


----------



## ghazi52

*100-bed hospital in Tharparkar.*

KARACHI (PR): In a bid to provide modern and free of cost healthcare services to the communities of District Tharparkar, three organizations have joined hands to build a *100-bed hospital in Tharparkar.* A tripartite memorandum of understanding (MoU) has been signed between Thar Foundation, The Indus Hospital, and Shahid Afridi Foundation during a ceremony held here on Tuesday. The three parties agreed to collaborate on the establishment of the Thar Foundation-envisioned 100-bed, state-of-the-art hospital in the Islamkot town of Tharparkar, aimed at providing free healthcare services to the community.

The MoU was signed by CEO Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC), Shamsuddin Shaikh, CEO, The Indus Hospital Dr Abdul Bari Khan, and advisor to CEO Shahid Afridi Foundation Zeeshan Afzal.

As per the agreement, the TF will have the overall responsibility of the management of the project and lead the implementation of the project, Indus Hospital will be responsible for the day-to-day operational affairs, and SAF will be responsible for funding the establishment one block and – the construction of other block together with their operational expenses will be financed by TF.

Expected completion of first block (SAF block) is expected by end 2018 and second block (TF block) by mid-2019, says the agreement. TF’s funding will be pioneered by SECMC and Engro Powergen Thar Limited (EPTL).

Speaking about the occasion, Shaikh held that it was imperative for his company to work for the socioeconomic welfare of the people of Thar.

“The Thar region lacks basic health facilities, and we would actually make a great difference in the lives of the Tharis if we could provide them with modern health services – thus, the idea of establishment of the hospital,” he said.

Dr Bari held the MoU as a ‘historic step’ taken for the welfare of the Thari communities. “The partnership will help improve the health of the people of Thar region, and together we hope to make the hospital functional by the end of 2018,” said Mr. Bari.

Afzal termed the ‘collaboration’ as “giving back to the community” and said, “The work that the three organizations have committed to undertake will go a long way in improving Thari communities’ lives, and will prove to be just a start in providing better healthcare services to the underprivileged.”


----------



## ghazi52

Hospital construction in Sukkur nearing completion.


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of Pipri water filter plant by Sindh Government.


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Dadu degree college


----------



## ghazi52

Benazir Bhuto Cardiac Care Hospital Tando Muhammad Khan.







Government school Nawabshah .


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Benazir Bhutto University Nawabshah.


----------



## ghazi52

Army cadet college , Gadap , Karachi





















































____


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Latest College of Art & Design Sukkur.


----------



## ghazi52

*KHAIRPUR*


----------



## ghazi52

School in Moro, Naushahro Feroze district completed





















Newly constructed Orphan House Sukkur


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh College of Arts & Design in Sukkur construction update


----------



## ghazi52

Another government high school in Khairpur district completed.


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal projects to begin operations by June 2019*

The first phase of Thar coal-fired power projects is likely to begin commercial operations by June 2019, about four months ahead of its deadline.

This was stated in a briefing to the media visiting the site to witness progress.

Speaking at the briefing, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) Media and Communications Manager Mohsin Babar, and Planning and Contracts Manager Muhammad Idrees said that the commercial production of the project would begin by June 2019 instead of October 2019.

While spelling out the detail of the progress that has so far been achieved, Idrees said the financial close of the project was achieved on April 4, 2016 and since then 14.2% of the total work had been completed. He said that work on the power plant and coal mining was going on simultaneously.

Idrees said that this is the first coal-fired power project in Thar, and it is one of the leading energy projects of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

He informed that under the second phase, two more power plants (330MW each) would be completed by December2019, as the SECMC has committed to off-take coal for phase II (7.6million ton per acre) to Thal Limited and Hubco for setting up plants at block II.

The SECMC also planned to add additional capacity of 11.4 million tonne per acre coal beyond phase II by December 2021. “Five more coal-fired power plants would be set up in block II of Thar by December 2021, expanding the total production capacity of Thar coal-based electricity to around 3,000MW.”

The cost of coal mining project was $845 million, which would be on the basis of 75:25 debt to equity ratio and would consist of 31.5% foreign, and 68.5% local debt, Idrees added.
Following completion of power plants, the consumers would be able to have access to cheap electricity as Engro’s generation would be linked to the national grid at the rate of Rs6 to Rs7 per unit.

National institutes of cardiovascular diseases,Larkana Branch


----------



## ghazi52

*660MW project to be completed ahead of time: SECMC*

HYDERABAD - The Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) has expressed hope that its 660 Megawatts coal power project in Tharparkar will be completed ahead of the scheduled time.

According to a press release issued here Wednesday by the company's spokesman, SECMC's Chief Executive Shamsuddin Ahmed Shaikh said the commissioning date was set at June 3, 2019. "The total duration envisaged for completion of the project was set at 42 months, but the pace of the work ensures us of its completion in 38 months instead," he apprised. The 660 MW coal powered power project is being built at a cost of $2 billion in Thar Coal Block II.

Sharing details of the coal mining project, Shaikh said they had achieved 40 percent of the mining target while 33 percent progress had been made for the establishment of the power plant.

"This progress had been made in 15 months after the financial closure was achieved in April 2016," he noted.

The SECMC's head asserted that he strongly believed that benefits from the coal projects should go to the local people of Tharparkar besides the rest of the country.

"That's why the company has started interventions in education, health, livelihood, and drinking water sectors for the people of the area and these schemes have already started benefiting the local communities," he added.

Shaikh reiterated his offer for holding negotiations with the people who apprehend that the Ghorano reservoir project would in any way affect their villages.

"Despite the fact that the reservoir project has been declared technically and environmentally sound by the judicial committee of Sindh High Court, we are ready to talk with the people to remove their concerns which were created due to misinformation," he said.


----------



## ghazi52

Development work continues in Thar - 85 villages


----------



## ghazi52

*PCRET installs 155 units of small wind turbines in Sindh, Balochistan*

ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technologies (PCRET) has installed 155 units of small wind turbines in *Sindh* and Balochistan. These units electrifying 1,560 houses and nine costal guard check posts, an official of PCRET told APP. Giving details of four years performance of PCRET, he informed that the council has installed 14 KV systems in Khuzdar, 25KW PV system at Lahore Expo Centre, while Capital Development Authority tube-well electrified through 35 KV, Photo voltaic (PV) Panels. A MHP Plant (20 KW), Canal Fall SHP Plant (200 KW) installed at Mardan, Kaplan Type SHP Plant (200KW) at Kanpur Canal, while Pakistan-China Joint Hybrid (Solar, Wind and MHP) Research Centre was also established. Besides that a Hybrid (Solar, Wind and MHP) Research Centre, Solar Dryer of Capacity 200-300 kg (top), 10kg (bottom right), 5kg (bottom left) has also been installed.

It also installed Unglazed Transpired Collector Type Solar Dryer having capacity of 500 kg at Dera Ismail Khan, a Solar dryer having capacity of 500 kg installed at 10 sites of Punjab and KP for drying of dates and designed/Developed Box Type Solar Cooker with Auto-Tracker. PCRET also installed 4,016 Biogas Plants (size 3 & 5 m3/day: producing 18000 m3/day) and 200 cottage industries.

He said that PCRET being a unique facility is carrying out Research and Development (R&D) in the field of renewable energy technologies for last three decades in the country. It is pioneer in silicon technology and has developed first single crystal solar panel in 1986, dissemination and awareness of renewable energy culture in the country, imparted training to various NGOs and private sector for use of Renew Energy technologies.


----------



## ghazi52

Taluka hospital Kotri, Jamshoro district nearing completion


----------



## ghazi52

New Dental Teaching unit at Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences LUMHS Jamshoro, 




















..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Schools of Larkana being solarised. Aim is to solarise schools all across Sindh province.


----------



## ghazi52

50 MW HAWA wind power project is in construction phase now. The project is scheduled to achieve its CoD in Feb 2018. With the pace of work, we can expect an early completion which would happen for the first time in Pakistan.


























__


----------



## ghazi52

*sindh college of arts and design - sukkur*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*

Under construction Cement Factory, Rohri, District Sukkur, Sindh, Pakistan*
*





*


----------



## ghazi52

New constructed govt high school, Dodanko, Rohri







Sanghar , Sindh











Newly constructed Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Surgical Hospital in Sukkur, Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52

The Jacobabad Institute of Medical Sciences is complete and will soon be fully operational.

The 133-bed hospital complex is equipped with medical equipment as well as a solar energy system.


----------



## newb3e

rename: saeen sarkar ki choori ki dastan!


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Community Midwifery School Mithi, Maternal, Neonatal & Child Health (MNCH) community midwives (CMWs) saving lives of mothers & newborn babies during pregnancy in Tharparkar desert.


----------



## ghazi52

Updates of development Progress at Sindh *College of Art & Design* Sukkur.

1- Design Faculty.
2- Library.
3- Architecture Faculty


----------



## ghazi52

*Alongside coal mining project, 2X330 mw power generation plants are coming up very fast at Thar, *which will be commissioned in 2019 to supply electricity. After completion of Sahiwal and Port Qasim plants now Thar and HUBCO plants progressing fast. 




















__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Newly constructed Government Degree College Sarai Payaro Khan Village, Khairpur Mirs, *














*Sindh culture, Tourism & Antiquities, Introduces SHUTTLE SERVICE to facilitates the tourists of World's heritage site Makli Hill Graveyard, The graveyard covers an area about 10 sq. Km.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Recently completed 35 Km long Link road between Sakrand and Sarhari, Sindh.

*


----------



## ghazi52

4 lanes *50 Km Karachi-Thatta Dual Carriageway (KTDC)* will be completed in *April 2018*. Road will stretch the areas of Gagir, Dabejhi, Garho, Sultanabad, Gujj & Makli and will reduce the distance / travelling & also provide agri market access to far off parts of the area.


----------



## ghazi52

*The Sindh government has approved Special Economic Zone (SEZ) status*for nine new business enterprises which will be set up in Sindh’s three SEZs at Korangi, Bin Qasim and Khairpur,

*New industries with SEZ status*

Some of the new industries approved are: Sun Tang Technologies Limited, a Chinese enterprise being setup within Khairpur Special Economic Zone for Steel Wires and Structures with a total investment size of $3.3 billion.

Scilife Pharma Pvt Ltd has established its plant within Korangi Creek Industrial Park (KCIP), with the project being worth Rs304m.

Pinnacle Biotech is coming into the pharmaceutical industry with a total investment of Rs225m.

Young’s Foods, which started its operations in 1988 as a small food processing establishment in Karachi, is setting up an expansion plant for food products within KCIP with total project investment of Rs300m.

Universal Packages is building a plant in KCIP, investing Rs600m in packaging industry. Mehran Comm*ercial Enterprises plans to introduce new technology for supply of auto parts to assemblers such as KIA, Hyundai, Renault. The plant is being set up in KICP with an investment of Rs200m.

Barkat Frisian is a joint venture between Buksh Group of Pakistan and Frisian Egg of Netherlands. Frisian Egg has production facilities in China, Egypt, and Netherlands. The project will produce value added egg products by breaking second quality shells eggs and converting them into premium grade egg products. This liquid egg will be sold to industrial egg consumers in the first phase and then to retail / household segment in future with an investment worth Rs190m.

Tecno Auto Glass is a joint venture between a Japanese car assembler and an independent auto parts manufacturer in Pakistan. Tecno Pack and Pak Suzuki Motor Company will be shareholders in the company according to a 60-40 ownership structure. The company will manufacture automobile windscreen, rear glass, and side glass for Suzuki automobiles being produced in the country. The company is investing Rs2.5bn.

Kia Lucky Motors Pakistan Ltd has signed a general agreement with KIA Motors Corporation as their foreign technical collaborator for establishing a two phased project, comprising of an auto assembly plant with a capacity of 30,000 units per year initially and then eventually expanding the capacity to 50,000 units per year. The total project investment is Rs15bn.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 31/1/2018. Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5) *

At different locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Thar Airport*


----------



## ghazi52

Fatima jinnah university under construction in Gulistan-e-Sarmast society Hyderabad. By Federal Govt..


----------



## ghazi52

16th state of the art school Government High school Drib Mehar Shah, District Khairpur.


----------



## ghazi52

*World Bank agrees to finance rehabilitation of Sukkur Barrage*

KARACHI: The World Bank has, in principal, agreed to finance the rehabilitation of the Sukkur Barrage and has asked the provincial government to submit the project’s PC-1.

The decision was taken on Tuesday in a meeting held between Chief Minister (CM) Murad Ali Shah and a 14-member World Bank delegation headed by Country Director Patchamuthu Illangovan.

The CM said a feasibility study for the rehabilitation of the Sukkur Barrage had been conducted which was later reviewed by World Bank officials, including its experts in dam design, sedimentation and structures. A public hearing was also held to assess the project’s environmental impact, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Murad hands over 12 ambulances to Tharparkar*







KARACHI - Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah handed over 12 well-equipped ambulances to Tharparkar district for its six taluka hospitals.

A ceremony was held on Thursday at the CM House, which was attended by MNAs, Senators, MPAs, chairmen taluka municipal committees and concerned officers.

Addressing the ceremony, the chief minister said that he pleased to handing over 12 well equipped and advance ambulances , two for each Taluka Headquarter hospital of District Tharparkar for timely transportation of patients from rural and hardest areas to hospitals or even to tertiary level health facilities for management of critical conditions. This is in addition to a pool of already available ambulances in the district.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Thar Engro Coal *Power Project (Thar-ll)* is a coal-fired power plant under construction. The first phase of the project will yield 660 megawatts of electricity.The first phase is expected to be completed by early 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

* Section 3. This section is 59km from Ubauro (Sindh) to RYK (Punjab). A part of 30 km will complete before December 2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Airport opening soon


----------



## ghazi52

Darawat Dam , district jamshoro (about 100 km from Karachi)


----------



## ghazi52

MITHI: New airport is named the *Mai Bakhtawar Airport*, built near Islamkot town at a cost of Rs 1 billion.

All arrangements have been finalised for the inauguration ceremony.

Located near the sites of the Thar Coal project block-II as well as the mining field.

Construction of the airport, spread over an area of 1,000 acres, has been completed in about four years at a cost of around Rs1 billion. Initially, it was to be named as Thar airport and the insignia was also installed atop the building of its arrival and departure lounges. However, it has now been named after a peasant leader, Mai Bakhtawar Lashari, who had laid down her life on June 22, 1947 fighting against a feudal lord near Jhudo town of Mirpurkhas district.

Modern machinery, equipment and facilities have been made available at the installation. The airport has a three-kilometre-long runway, according to an official.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 17/4/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh Forest Department* has successfully broken her own Guinness World Record of Planting maximum number of Mangroves in 24 hours, by planting one million plants as compared to previous record of 847,275 saplings. Sindh Forest Department achieved Guinness World Record (GWR) of Planting maximum number of trees in 24 hours by a team of 300 volunteers twice in the year 2009 and 2013 respectively.

The record breaking plantation campaign was held at Village Ismail Jat near Jooho, Keti Bandar which is Area of Responsibility of Pakistan Navy. Pakistan Navy teams including 45 personnel also participated in the campaign along with comprehensive logistic support and security arrangements in the Area.

Chief Minister Sindh, Mr. Syed Murad Ali Shah witnessed the plantation and graced the ceremony as Chief Guest.

While speaking on the occasion the Chief Minister emphasized on the need of focused attention and coordinated efforts from all walks of the society. He lauded the concerted efforts of *Pakistan Navy* for always spearheading Mangrove Plantation Campaign to save marine ecosystem. Mr. Syed Murad Ali Shah also thanked *Pakistan Navy* for providing security and logistics support for successful conduct of the event.

A large number of PN and civil officials including representatives from business community attended the ceremony. Guinness World Record journalists, International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN), officials from Federal and Provincial Forest Departments were also present on the occasion.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: The 25th meeting of the Public-Private Partnership Policy Board held under the chairmanship of Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah approved the establishment of a 50 megawatt (MW) power project for the K-IV, a theme park and wholesale date market in Khairpur.

The projects under discussion by the board included a livestock tagging project, the local government’s Karachi Theme Park, a 50MW power station for the K-IV project, an English medium school project, the Khairpur wholesale dates market and safety and security services at the National Institute of Child Health.

The meeting was informed that the government has decided to establish a 50MW power plant for phase I of the K-IV project under a public-private partnership at pumping stations No I and II near Keenjhar Lake.


----------



## ghazi52

*NIVCD Khairpur and Kausar mother and child hospital completed and functional*


----------



## El Sidd

Sindh hasnt been Updated in 5000 years.

And i am a Sindhi


----------



## ghazi52

*SECMC establishes Sindh’s Largest Nursery to plant one Million trees in Thar.*

The area of the nursery is spread over 80 Acres of land, where around 55000 Sq. ft of the area is covered and has the current capacity of 0.5 million saplings. Thar Million Tree (TMT) program, has successfully grown 245,000 saplings and to induce resilience within the nursery through certain innovations. He said the nursery has helped them to plant and sustain 160,000 saplings of different local species of Apple (Sarhain), Moringa, Bairi, Babur, Neem, and Kandi. Moringa saplings have grown up to 4 feet and the survival rate is 90 percent.


*




*

*



*

*



*
*



Thar Block II Unearths Coal.*

Sindh Engro Coal Mining (SECMC) on Sunday made history after unearthing the first layer of indigenous coal from its open-pit coal mine in Thar Coal Block II, at a depth of 140 meters (460 feet) below the surface.

The mining firm’s machinery took out the first layer from an estimated 2.04 billion tons of coal resources in Thar Coal Block II after successfully dewatering the second acquirer, five months ahead of schedule.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dutch firm to set up plant in Sindh *






KARACHI: Frisian Egg, a Netherlands-based multinational egg processing company, is setting up Pakistan’s largest egg processing factory in collaboration with a local partner in Sindh, which will be the first such factory in the province that is expected to start commercial production by the end of 2018. Sindh Board of Investment (SBI) Chairperson Naheed Memon in a meeting said the establishment of Barkat Frisian Pasteurised egg plant at the Bin Qasim Industrial Park was a sign of trust of international companies in Pakistan’s economy.

Barkat company will contribute for the project an investment of Rs100 million while its Dutch counterpart will invest Rs75 million. Meezan Bank will provide a loan of Rs125 million whereas the Sindh Enterprise Development Fund will provide Rs20 million with interest at subsidised rate.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 19/6/2018.
Thar coal *


----------



## ghazi52

*Indus Highway N-55 Duel carriage project from Jamshoro to Sehwan 133 km ........ N55 *


----------



## ghazi52

"Finally! Construction of Flyover over railway Line (Indus Highway N-55) at Jamshoro Phatak work is completed. Jamshoro flyover it Connects 3 Universities Mehran,LUMHS & Muet With Jamshoro and Hyderabad.


















__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Latest updates from Sindh college of Arts & Design, Sukkur,


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad - Mirpurkhas dual carriageway


----------



## ghazi52

*250 MWs electricity can be produced from Karachi’s garbage : CM Sindh*

KARACHI: The Sind Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah said that with using solid waste in Karachi, we can establish five power plants of 50 megawatts and a cumulative 250 megawatts of electricity can be produced from them (Karachi’s garbage).

While presiding over a high level meeting on project of producing electricity from garbage and waste held in Karachi on Monday, the Chief Minister said that 17,000 tons of garbage is lifted from Karachi daily and 50 megawatts power plant can be installed by giving 3,000 tons of garbage to the plant.

Syed Murad Ali Shah directed the Local Government Minister Saeed Ghani that Solid Waste Management should devise a policy for giving garbage to the power plant.

The Chief Minister said that there is a proposal of installing such power plant at Chakra Goth in Karachi which is landfill site. He said that we have to resolve the Karachi’s water problem and energy problem of the province.


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh is the second largest province of Pakistan with a population of 42 million having Karachi, financial hub of the country as its capital.
There are tremendous opportunities of investment in Sindh in Infrastructure, Energy, Urban Development, Agriculture including Livestock & Fisheries, Food, Agro Processing & Mining sectors. Sindh Board of Investment provides platform for public private interaction, business partnerships and matchmaking. 
SBI has identified following key sectors and short listed following projects from each sector for Investment in Sindh. Agriculture and Agro Processing Projects Agricultural economy of Sindh Province contributes 23% to country’s GDP. Keeping in view global food security concerns, its vast agriculture expanse has capacity to become region’s food basket. Introduction to value addition through use of technology, efficient irrigation systems and modern implements can help attain its true potential. 

Following Agro related investment projects are ready for investment.

• Guava Processing
• Mango Processing
• Dates Processing, Paste & Syrup Plant
• Controlled Atmosphere Cold Storage (AEPZ)
• Drip Irrigation
• E-Beam Irradiation Plant Livestock, Dairy, Fisheries and Poultry . 

There is a huge potential in the Livestock, Dairy & Fisheries sector in Sindh. 

Pakistan ranks as 5th largest milk producer, with 38.69 billion litres produced annually out of which only a small fraction is processed. In the context of livestock, 28% buffaloes, 27% cattle, 24% sheep, 28% camels and 40% poultry population in Pakistan is found in Sindh. 
The potential of Halal Meat exports and the ever-rising gap between the demand and production of meat and milk makes Sindh a very lucrative investment destination. Following are the ready projects for investment in this sector.
• Bhambore Dairy Village
• Halal Meat Park (Abattoir, Processing, Certification, Packaging, Storage)
• Shrimp Aqua Culture Farms
• Metro Dairy Farm
• Luaripak Livestock Company (LLC)
• Establishment Of Beef Production


----------



## ghazi52

*ICNA Water For Life - Tharparkar, Sindh*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*New port to be established at Keti Bandar*







Karachi: In its bid to facilitate local fishermen in areas such as Thatta and Badin, the Sindh government has collaborated with WWF-Pakistan to establish a new harbour at Keti Bandar, a news source reported. Consultations are underway with national and international experts in this regard.

Sindh Fisheries Department Director General Dr Mir Allah Dad Talpur said the proposed facility would not only help to save transportation cost of fishermen but also fetch a good price for them. WWF-Pakistan’s Sustainable Fisheries Entrepreneurship Project is working with the government to facilitate the fishermen in areas such as Ibrahim Hyderi, Rehri and Kakapir at Korangi, Karachi.

Talpur regretted that sea had long been used as a dumping site, and said the government planned to set up three sewage water treatment plants in the city to scale down water pollution. He added that the department was committed to promoting coastal ecotourism as practiced in Malaysia and other coastal countries in the world

He said many international institutions, including Asian Development Bank (ADP), World Bank and UN's Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) were being approached in this regard. He added that a scholarship scheme through an endowment fund would be introduced for children of the fishermen.


----------



## ghazi52

*SC directs WAPDA to make new PC 1 for Nai Gaj Dam within 15 days*







ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court on Friday directed the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) to prepare a new PC-1 for the construction of Nai Gaj Dam within 15 days.

A three-judge bench headed by Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar heard the case regarding the construction of the dam.

The Nai Gaj Dam is an embankment dam currently under construction on the Gaj River in the gorge area at the edge of Kirthar Mountains range about 65 km (40 miles) north-west of Dadu city in Sindh.

During the course of proceedings, the chief justice observed that the court could not let Rs16 billion already spent on the project go waste.

The WAPDA officials requested for one month for preparing the new PC-1. The chief justice did not accepted their request and granted 15 days with the directive that the WAPDA representatives should not appear before the bench without the new PC-1.

During the previous hearing, the CJP had observed that if the dam was not built within the given time frame, the parties concerned would be held responsible.

The additional attorney general informed the top court the PC-1 of the dam would be revised and a new contractor would be hired for the construction.

The CJP remarked that projects were started for ‘kickbacks’ and later abandoned on the plea that same were not needed.

He also observed that no one from the Sindh government had appeared before the court.

He said the federal government was to release Rs 46 billion for the dam's construction.

About 51 per cent of the project had been completed, but the Sindh government was saying that it was not needed anymore, he added.

The CJP asked the additional attorney general whether the federal government had released funds for the dam.

On this, the additional attorney general replied that the Sindh government had changed its approach and was reluctant to undertake the construction of the dam.

The dam’s construction of the dam started in May 2012. It is estimated that water will be supplied from Nai Gaj Dam to 28,800 acres land in tehsil Johi and 300,000 acres in other areas of Dadu District.

Moreover, Nai Gaj Dam will supply 50 cusecs of water to the Lake Manchar for decreasing its pollution.

Furthermore, the water will also be supplied from the dam to Kachho desert and area of Kohistan in Dadu District


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah on Saturday approved a one-time Rs 950 million grant to pay Rs 10,000 stipend to the affected families that have been displaced due to the *Thar Coal Block-II project.*

Shah was chairing a meeting at the CM House to review *the water and rehabilitation schemes that are underway in the Tharparkar district.*

The provincial government will pay a monthly stipend of Rs 10,000 to the residents who lost their homes due to the power project, the chief minister announced. The affectees will also be provided houses equipped with basic facilities. According to an estimate, around 1,200 people have been rendered homeless due to the ongoing project.

"We have decided to support them [the affected families] financially in addition to providing them a well-designed and well-constructed house in a township with all the basic facilities such as kitchen, washrooms, corridor, veranda and courtyard where they have been given lawn and two neem trees and more than two jobs to each affected family,” the chief minister was quoted as saying.

Mosques, mandirs, hospitals, and schools will also be built near the residential areas and the [Sindh] government will ensure that the people of Thar are taken care of, the chief minister said.

Sindh Energy Minister Imtiaz Ahmed Sheikh briefed the chief minister during the meeting that 60 houses have already been built, while others were under construction.

The power project is spread over 9,000 kilometres and comprises 12 blocks. The chief minister said that Block-II's relief scheme will be replicated in other blocks where residents had been displaced.

Shah also announced that the royalties generated from the coal projects will be spent solely on the development of Thar and its residents and vowed to turn the area into "one of the most prosperous cities of the world".

The estimated amount of royalties is said to be Rs2.5 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

These are windmills in Jhimpir, District Thatta which is in the Province of Sindh.

In Recent years many wind power projects were completed in Pakistan and many are under Construction or planned. Wind Power Generation contribute more than 6% of the total electricity production in the country. As of 2018, wind power capacity in Pakistan was 1,237 MW.


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh talking to experts to set up new harbour at Keti Bandar.....







inauguration ceremony of newly established Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) Base *KETI BANDAR* was held today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM orders construction of Malir Expressway from July 2019* 

Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah has directed the Sindh Planning & Development Department to begin work on the Malir Expressway project from July next year in order to complete it within two-and-a-half years. He issued these directives on Monday while presiding over a meeting at the CM House to review the progress of the Malir Expressway.


----------



## Imad.Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Crescent Bay Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Nai Gaj Dam is an embankment dam currently under construction on the Gaj River in the gorge area at the edge of Kirthar Mountains range at about 65 km north-west of Dadu city in Dadu District, Sindh. Construction began in 2012 and when complete, its power station will have a 4.2 MW installed capacity.*

Consultant Supervision: Techno Consult International( TCI) Karachi, Pakistan.

*Salient features.*

Type of Dam: *Earth Core Rockfill dam.*
Height of Dam: 194 Ft
Live Storage: 0.16 MAF
Gross Storage: 0.30 MAF
Dead Storage: 0.140 MAF
Sedimentation Load: 0.45 acre-feet / sq. mile
Fuse Plug Capacity: 74000 Cusecs
Spillway Capacity: 253000 Cusecs
Command Area: 40,000 Acres
Cropped Area: 80,000 Acres
Cropping Intensity: 200%
Power House Installed Capacity: *4.2 MW*
Project Cost (2009): Rs.28.153 Billion (Revised)
EIRR: 13.18%
B.C. Ratio: 1.32:1


Construction of the dam started in May 2012. Around 49.21% of the construction work is completed. The dam is scheduled to be completed in June 2019.It is estimated that water will be supplied from Nai Gaj Dam to 28800 acres land in Tehsil Johi and 300000 acres in other areas of Dadu District. Moreover, Nai Gaj Dam will supply 50 cusecs of water to the Lake Manchar for decreasing its pollution. Furthermore, the water will also be supplied from the dam to Kachho desert and area of Kohistan in Dadu District.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Sindh Province Government has recently constructed a 3.24 Kilometres flyover bridge with 5 loops, over the railway line at Jamshoro Phatak.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

International Cricket Stadium With Seating Capacity Of 20000 Is Under construction In Benazir Sports complex, Sukkur , Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mirpur Khas*


















NICVD Tando Muhammad Khan inaugurates 2nd state of the art Cath Lab





*CM Sindh inaugurated 3.25 Km Kotri flyover in 5 Loops at Railway Track Jamshoro, Sindh.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*59 KM Hyderabad Mirpurkhas Dual Carriageway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh to set up its own child health institute*

Days after the Supreme Court ruled to hand over the administrative and operational control of the National Institute of Child Health (NICH) to the federal government, the Sindh Assembly passed a law to establish the ‘Sindh Institute of Child Health and Neonatology’. Besides, the Assembly also passed the Sindh Injured Persons’ Compulsory Medical Treatment (Amal Umer) Bill on Monday.

The child health institute bill had been introduced in the Assembly on January 4 and subsequently referred to a special committee for second reading and amendments. “The law is being passed given the need of specialised health care for neonates and children,” said Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Mukesh Kumar Chawla. “The Government of Sindh is planning to set up a child health institute, so that numerous child health outlets can be established under its umbrella,” he added.

According to the new law, technical expertise and trained human resource will be provided to all child emergency centres established in different health facilities of the provincial government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh govt approves grant of Rs 250 m for livestock in Tharparkar*

Sindh government has approved a grant of two hundred fifty million rupees to provide free fodder for livestock to the people of twenty-five union councils in Tharparkar.

This was stated by Provincial Minister for Livestock and Animal Husbandry, Abdul Bari Pitafi, who distributed free fodder and vaccines among people of the area in Islamkot.

The Minister said there are more than seven million cattle in Tharparkar and livestock department has so far vaccinated almost two million cattle in the area.


----------



## ghazi52

*AIIB considering $260m for Karachi BRT, KWSB*

The Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank is considering putting $100 million in the Karachi Bus Rapid Transit project and $160 million in the Karachi water and sewage services project to cofinance them with the World Bank and Asian Development Bank.

This is part of a one-billion-dollar investment in critical infrastructure projects in the transport, urban and rural water and energy sectors in Pakistan. Some of the other projects under consideration include: $402 million for the Rawalpindi Ring Road Project and $400 million for the Lahore Water and Wastewater Management Project.

To date, the AIIB has approved $100 million for the National Motorway M-4 Project and $300 million for Tarbela 5 Hydropower Extension Project.


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt of Road at Site Wahi Pandhi To Gorakh Hills Station Dadu, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

*FAO Resource Centre inaugurated at Sindh Agriculture University*






TANDO JAM: With an aim to engage and support Pakistani youth associated with agriculture, the FAO Resource Centre was inaugurated at Sindh Agriculture University Tandojam.

Mina Dowlatchahi FAO Representative in Pakistan and Professor Dr Mujeeb-uddin Memon Sahrai unveiled the plaque in the presence of senior faculty members of the university, students and FAO delegation.

As a result of collaboration with the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO), this center will promote the use of latest technology through development of strong relationship with farmer groups, researchers and academia.

Speaking at the ceremony, Mina` Dowlatchahi FAO Representative in Pakistan said “FAO looks forward to a fruitful and long collaboration to support youth development and unlocking the potential of the agriculture sector in Sindh. This center will improve delivery to agri-sector and help encourage combined investment and strategies for sustainable agriculture development in the province”.

Graduates will be facilitated at the center by providing them access to mentors and gain valuable career development advice and ideas. This will also serve as a platform for research and development to contribute to the achievement of Sustainable Development Goals.

Uptake of new technologies, changes in agricultural and water management practices by small holder farmers with concurrent actions to help conserve natural resources and protect the ecosystems are crucial for achieving food security and the eradication of malnutrition in all its forms in Sindh.

In this connection, FAO is working to implement a land tenure system that can sustainably improve the equitable access to, and governance of, land and natural resources, allowing for improvements in agricultural production, food security and nutrition under the project ‘Improved Land Tenancy in Sindh Province (ILTS)’ with the financial assistance of the European Union in 8 districts of Sindh.

Another project to help small farmers in selected districts of Indus basin to build their resilience and adapt to climate change has also been finalized which will directly benefit 1.5 million people in the area.

Vice Chancellor of the university thanked FAO for the support in setting up the center and said students, faculty and farmers will benefit alike.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095528108269158401


----------



## ghazi52

THE value of agriculture land has appreciated significantly in Sindh over the past decade. The increase, however, is not uniform across the province. The price of per-acre land located on the left bank of the Indus river is higher than in upper Sindh on the right bank.

People watching the price movement in rural Sindh attribute the hike to multiple factors, including better returns on farm investment, commercialisation of land for housing schemes in the periphery of major towns and rupee’s devaluation, in addition to the quality of land and access to water sources.

The left-bank area of the Indus river is fed by two perennial major canals of the Sukkur barrage — ie Rohri and Nara — while land in upper Sindh by non-perennial canals including Dadu and Rice.

In Shikarpur district (upper Sindh), an acre of B-class land is priced at Rs 700,000 to Rs 800,000 today. It was selling at Rs200,000 per acre 10 years ago, according to Haji Ameer Bux Pahore, a grower.

B-class land is either waterlogged or suffers salinity whereas A-class land is rich in fertility, Mr Pahore says. “Therefore, A-class rural plots are expensive and cost up to Rs2 million an acre.”

....

*Spring tree plantation campaign launched in Sindh*






KARACHI: Chief Minister (CM) Murad Ali Shah directed the forest department to launch an anti-encroachment drive against land grabbers of forest land and plant trees on its vacant land.

This he said on Friday while talking to Forest Secretary Asif Hyder Shah, Chief Conservator Aijaz Nizamani and other officials of the department who attended the inaugural ceremony of the ‘Spring Tree Plantation Campaign, 2018’. The CM planted a palm tree at CM House.

The campaign has simultaneously been started in all 29 districts of the province with a target to plant over half a million saplings on the inaugural day. It aims to plant mainly native tree species saplings in public and community places, such as educational institutions, bus stops and along roadsides.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to give go-ahead for Tharparkar uplift
*
Big development packages for backward areas likely Imran will announce construction of roads, potable water supply, health institutions, and health cards issuance for locals

Prime Minister Imran Khan will visit Tharparkar on March 8, and he will address a big public meeting at Chachro Town in which he will announce a package of billions of rupees for the development of Tharparkar district including health cards for the needy people of Mirpurkhas division.

According to the local sources of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), the prime minister will be accompanied by Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi, Federal Minister for Water and Power Ch Ghulam Sarwar, Finance Minister Asad Umer and others. The prime minister will announce development projects i.e. construction of roads, potable water supply, health institutions, and health cards for needy people of Tharparkar, Mirpurkhas and Umerkot districts.


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal project starts electricity production*



The Thar Coal project has started electricity generation of approximately 330 megawatt.
On the occasion, Minister of Energy for Sindh, Imtiaz Sheikh confirming the electricity generation from Thar Coal project congratulated Pakistan People’s Party leadership
He also stated that Thar coal project will help eradicate the energy crisis from country









The Thar Coal project has started electricity generation of approximately 330 megawatt. The power supply to national grid station has also commenced from the power plant.

The project's workers celebrated the power generation to national grid station.


----------



## ghazi52

*Most of federal govt projects to be completed by Sep:*

Governor Sindh Imran Ismail Monday visited federal funded projects in Karachi including Green Line Bus Project and claimed that most of the federal projects would likely be inaugurated by Prime Minister Imran Khan in September this year. He was accompanied by the PTI lawmakers of National and Sindh assemblies. The governor was briefed by the projects’ directors about the pace of progress on the projects.

Talking to media at Numaish Chowrangi, the governor said that the federal government was committed to the development of Karachi, adding “Prime Minister gets briefing on Karachi projects on a regular basis and is satisfied with the progress on the projects.” “I visited the federal government projects in the city including Green Line Bus Project and is satisfied with the progress on them,” he said, adding that the bus project was getting delayed due to the provincial government. “Therefore the federal government has decided to complete it on its own with the support of World Bank,” he stated.


----------



## ghazi52

Center for Autism, rehabilitation and training Sindh completed located at Gulistan-e-Johar Karachi

Autism: developmental disorder of variable severity that is characterized by difficulty in social interaction and communication and by restricted or repetitive patterns of thought and behaviour.


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Landhi Medical College at 36-B Landhi


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hero Tower Hyderabad Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah has directed to accelerate the expansion work of *Thar coal block two.*

He said this while chairing the meeting of Thar energy limited and Thal Nova Power Thar limited in Karachi on Monday.

Thar energy limited and Thar Nova Power limited desire to establish 330 megawatts power plant in Thar.


----------



## ghazi52

Abdullah Sports Tower, Hyderabad


----------



## ghazi52

Dow Institute is Physical Medicine & Rehabilitation is another landmark accomplishment of Sindh Govt serving a previously neglected section of our society. It’s free of cost for all Pakistanis. People must go and visit how humanity is being served at this institute


----------



## ghazi52

Gulshan-E-Iqbal (Madhu Goth) in Karachi, UC


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh unveils Rs1.2 trillion zero-deficit budget*

June 15, 2019


KARACHI - The Sindh government on Friday unveiled Rs1.217 trillion zero-deficit budget for the fiscal year 2019-20. Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah, who also holds portfolio of the finance minister, presented the budget in the provincial assembly amid protest by the joint opposition and counter attacks from the treasury.

The budget session started an hour behind the schedule. As soon as the speaker allowed the chief minister to present the budget, members of the opposition bloc consisting of Muttahida Qaumi Movement-Pakistan (MQM-P), Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) and the Grand Democratic Alliance (GDA) gathered in front of the chief minister and raised slogans about Sindh rulers’ incompetence and corrupt practices. They were holding banners demanding due rights and facilities for people of Karachi and other parts of the province.

Members of the treasury also gathered in front of the chief minister to ensure smooth delivery of the budget speech. The two sides came close to a scuffle, but it was averted after intervention of senior leaders from both sides.

Lawmakers of two other opposition parties — Muttahida Majlis-e-Amal (MMA) and Tehreek-e-Labbaik Pakistan (TLP) —remained seated during the proceedings and refrained from joining opposition’s protest.

*
15PC INCREASE IN SALARIES, PENSIONS*

The chief minister announced in his budget speech 15 percent increase in salaries of government employees as ad hoc relief allowance. Pensioners too got a similar raise for the next fiscal year. The minimum monthly wage was set at Rs17,000 for the next year.
*
FISCAL POSITION OF 2018-19*

In his fiery speech, the chief minister criticised the federal authorities over delay in transfer of Sindh’s share to the province. He said the government had to cut development and operating expenses and go for austerity to overcome financial crunch due to less transfers from the federal authorities.

As per financial statement of the provincial government, receipts of the province, which were estimated to stand at Rs1.12 trillion, were initially revised to Rs940.77 billion due to shortage of transfers.

He said the Sindh government had only received Rs 492.135 billion on account of federal transfers so far in 11 months as compared to revised estimates of Rs 631.543 billion and it could end up with a shortfall of Rs 117.527 billion by this fiscal year’s end on June 31. The budgetary estimate of the federal transfers was at Rs 665.058 billion.

The provincial taxation is however able to near its target with Rs240.746 billion estimated collection as compared to the set target of Rs 243.082 billion in the ongoing year.

On the other hand, the total expenditure in the province for the ongoing fiscal year was estimated at RsRs956.779 billion as compare to the earlier estimates of Rs1.144 trillion.

The chief minister said that lowering the expenditure due to cuts in operating and development expenses helped him bring the budget deficit to Rs16.002 billion, which was earlier estimated at Rs20.457 billion.

Current revenue expenditure estimates have been revised from Rs 773.237 billion to Rs 751.751 billion and the repair & maintenance budget of the departments has been substantially reduced from Rs27 billion to Rs 11 billion, he said. He asked the federal authorities to give a chance to the province to collect sales tax on goods after disappointing collection by the Federal Board of Revenue.

“We believe that once devolved, returns from sales tax on goods can be maximized as it has been done in case of sales tax on services,” he said, and added that overall tax receipts in the province have increased from Rs91.37 billion to Rs185.62 billion in last three years that also included increase in sales tax on services collection from Rs 33.67 billion to Rs 100 billion during the last five years.

*BUDGET ESTIMATES FOR 2019-20*

The total receipts of the province for the financial year 2019-20 are estimated at Rs 1.217 trillion against an estimated expenditure of Rs 1.217 trillion. As federal transfers, the province is expected to receive Rs835.375 billion, Rs170.289 billion more from last year’s estimates. Receipts from the Federal Government will account for 74.3 percent of the total receipts.

“Our own provincial receipts are growing steadily and provincial revenue targets have increased from Rs 243.082 billion in 2018-19 billion to Rs 355.4 billion for financial year 2019-20,” he said.

On the other hand, the current revenue expenditure is estimated at Rs 870.217 billion, which shows an increase of 12.5 percent compared to ongoing year’s allocation of Rs 773.237 billion, said the chief minister, who added that the increase was due to unavoidable employee related expenses.

The current capital expenditure was estimated at Rs 63.643 billion.
*
ANNUAL DEVELOPMENT PROGRAMME 2019-20*

The development portfolio for next financial year is Rs283.5 billion, which includes Rs228 billion on account of provincial and district ADP. Rs51.148 foreign project assistance and Rs4.889 billion federal grants were also included in it.

Last year, the ADP was estimated at Rs343.911 billion, but this was later revised to Rs172.940 billion due shortfalls in receipts. He lashed out at the federal government for including only Rs33.7 billion Sindh schemes — both ongoing and new — in PSDP having an overall allocation of Rs951 billion. “This includes 12 schemes with an amount of Rs4.89 billion to be executed by the Sindh government as compared to Rs15 billion schemes in 2018-19 and Rs27.3 billion in 2017-18,” he said.

*EDUCATION*

The allocation for school education has been increased from Rs170.832 billion to Rs178.618 billion in the next financial year, 2019-20. Whereas, on development side, Rs15.15 billion have been allocated in ADP 2019-20.

Salient features of the education budget include Education Sector Plan & Roadmap (2019-23) through a consultative process, focusing on additional classrooms to accommodate more students; emphasis on girls education, out of school children and improving quality education under the Public Private Partnership (PPP) mode with support of the Education Management Organisations (EMOs).

*HEALTH*

Declaring health the top priority, the chief minister said the current revenue expenditure of health department, excluding medical education, has increased by 19 percent -- from Rs96.8 billion in 2018-19 to Rs114.4 billion in FY 2019-20. He said Rs13.5 billion, same amount as last year, was allocated for development sector of the department.

LAW AND ORDER

Non-development budget allocation for law and order has increased from Rs100.483 billion in 2018-19 to Rs109.788 billion in 2019-20.

SOCIAL PROTECTION AND POVERTY REDUCTION

In the budget, People’s Promise Programme, a programme for poverty reduction as pledged by the PPP chairman in his election campaign, has been unveiled.

The Sindh government has allocated Rs12.3 billion for the Social Protection and Poverty Reduction program in the development budget of 2019-20.

*ROAD SECTOR*

For the FY 2019-20, the total allocation for the works and services and Local Government Department is Rs26.86 billion and they have 431 schemes in hand. It is estimated that these departments will be able to complete 192 schemes relating to road infrastructure.

*ENERGY*


Thar coal mining and power projects have added 660 megawatts of electricity to the national grid this year and it will not only start a new era of social development of Sindh and Pakistan but also alleviate the long-standing current account deficit of the country, said the CM. The allocation for energy sector has been increased in non-development budget from Rs23.883 billion in 2018-19 to Rs24.920 billion in 2019-20.


----------



## ghazi52

Another great initiative of Sindh Govt To decrease the mortality & morbidity rate in the region, A state-of-the-art "Rapid Response Center" will be inaugurated at Gambat Institute of Medical Science, *GIMS...*
*

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM approves ‘Sindh Barrage’ project*
.
It can be termed a historic development for addressing the issues, relating to water in Sindh province including in the areas downstream Kotri Barrage and cosmopolitan city of Karachi, the Prime Minister of Pakistan has formally approved to develop a water reservoir/water body by constructing a barrage on River Indus about 45 kilometer (Km) upstream of its outfall into sea.

The project named 'Sindh Barrage' is being dubbed as a phenomenal project to address almost all water issues in downstream Kotri Barrage starting from sea intrusion to land erosion in delta, from adverse impact of climate change to loss of wetland habitats, mangroves and marine life, and from non-availability of fresh water for both irrigation and domestic use to mass exodus.

Sindh Barrage Project has been conceived and proposed by Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) in view of the long standing water issues in Sindh including Karachi.

The proposed Sindh Barrage project is scheduled to be completed in December 2024 by implementing the project on fast-track. WAPDA will commence the feasibility study in next month followed by its vetting by international consultants by December 2020 and completion of detailed engineering design by December 2021. Subsequently, construction of the project will start in January 2022 and willl complete in December 2024. The proposed Sindh Barrage project is to be constructed 65 Km South of Thatta and 130 Km East of Karachi.


The proposed Sindh Barrage project is scheduled to be completed in December 2024 by implementing the project on fast-track. WAPDA will commence the feasibility study in next month followed by its vetting by international consultants by December 2020 and completion of detailed engineering design by December 2021. Subsequently, construction of the project will start in January 2022 and will complete in December 2024. The proposed Sindh Barrage project is to be constructed 65 Km South of Thatta and 130 Km East of Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI: The Sindh government is expected to attract investment of around $4-6 billion by auctioning four new mining blocks of Thar coal reserves and handing over management of Thar airport to a private firm.*

Provincial Energy Minister Imtiaz Ahmed Shaikh took the decision during a meeting of Sindh Coal Authority. The meeting approved international bidding for four new blocks in Thar coalfield. It was decided to immediately start coal mining from the new blocks.

*China’s state-owned firm Shanghai Electric Power Company Limited (SEC), which will likely invest over $2 billion in Thar coal mining and a coal-fired power project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), has recently kicked off civil works on the second mining block. The company would officially announce the launch of the project soon.*

Energy secretary informed the meeting that Saudi Arab expressed interest to invest in a project to convert Thar coal into gas and use the fuel for making fertiliser. “We, along with the federal government, are currently negotiating the project with Saudi government,” he said.

*Shanghai Electric, in collaboration with Sino-Sindh Resources Limited (SSRL), has already started mining work in block-II. The state-owned firm would invest over $2 billion in coal mining and setting up a 1,320-megawatt coal-fired power plant at the mine’s mouth, the minister said.*

The Sindh Coal Authority’s meeting was further told that the Civil Aviation Authority licenced the authority to operate Mai Bakhtawar Airport (formerly Islamkot International Airport) located near Mithi. It was decided to outsource the airport operation to a company through open bidding. The operation is to be run under private-public partnership mode


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI: K-Electric has announced via notification to Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) that the Board of Directors of the company has approved award of EPC contract(s) to Siemens-Harbin consortium to establish 900 MW Combined Cycle Power Plant at Bin Qasim.*

The estimated contract value would be around $425 million. The project will be executed on fast track and additional power will be available in summer 2021. Moreover, the plant would run through re-gasified liquefied natural gas (RLNG).

This project will positively contribute to bridge electricity demand-supply deficit in KE service area, the notification read.


----------



## ghazi52

100MGD Dhabeji Pumping Station is all set for its formal opening. This project will help mitigate water needs of Karachi by pumping additional water into the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh to auction solar power project*

December 7, 2019

The 50MW project is part of the planned 400MW solar power park in Sindh that is estimated to attract investment of around $250 million. PHOTO: REUTERS
The 50MW project is part of the planned 400MW solar power park in Sindh that is estimated to attract investment of around $250 million. PHOTO: REUTERS

KARACHI: Pakistan is entering into a new era of attracting power projects through competitive bidding to provide cheaper electricity to end-consumers, as Sindh government is all set to auction the first-ever project through the bidding process by March 2020.

To date, the country has attracted power projects by offering incentives to investors under the cost-plus tariff formula, which ensured a fixed internal rate of return (IRR) to investors.

The achievement of surplus installed capacity of power production in recent times allowed authorities to make a shift towards new power projects through the tariff-based competitive bidding.
“We are set to auction the first 50-megawatt (MW) solar power project at Manjhand (district Jamshoro) through competitive bidding by February-March,” Sindh Solar Energy Project (SSEP) Project Director Mehfooz A Qazi told The Express Tribune on Friday.

President calls for switching to solar energy

The 50MW project is part of the planned 400MW solar power park in Sindh that is estimated to attract new investment of around $250 million. “We aim to auction all the potential 400MW solar power projects by 2021 and start supplying electricity to the national power grid within the next five years (2023-24)” he said.

The World Bank is providing financial and technical support for establishing the solar park. “Word Bank has provided an assistance of $100 million for four different solar power projects, including $30 million for establishing the 400MW solar park,” he said.

In this backdrop, the Energy Department of the government of Sindh appointed a consortium of foreign and local advisers to auction the 400MW power projects on Friday.

The consortium comprises Bridge Factor (Pakistan) and Tractebel Engie (Germany) in association with Renewable Resources Limited (Pakistan), Ashurst Law (Singapore) and Axis Law (Pakistan).

On behalf of the government of Sindh, Qasim inked the contract with the consortium to hire its services in the presence of Provincial Energy Minister Imtiaz Ahmed Shaikh at Energy Department.

The project director hoped the solar projects would attract an investment of around $250 million, considering the country has recently attracted $38 million investment for a 50MW solar project under the old formula of cost-plus tariff.

“We are highly hopeful the projects will provide cheaper and clean energy in the country,” he said.

Plan in hand to install four solar, hybrid power plants in Balochistan

Earlier, the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) had announced an upfront tariff of 5.23 cents per unit (Kilowatt per hour) to attract solar projects under the old formula of cost-plus tariff. “The competitive bidding will surely attain a comparatively cheaper tariff than the upfront tariff,” he said.

The competitive bidding process allows the Sindh government to accept the lowest tariff-bid from new potential investors. Later-on, it may ask other investors to match the lowest bid to become part of the 400MW solar park.

He said the investors would offer the much cheaper tariff than the upfront one, as cost of solar power projects has massively gone down over a period of time.

“The government awarded a (high) tariff of 15-16 cents per unit for the first solar park (Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park of 100 MW set up in Bahawalpur, Punjab) years back. The cost of solar power projects has further cut down since Nepra approved the upfront tariff of 5.23 cents per unit for solar power,” he said.

Solar remains one of the low-cost sources of electricity generation in the energy mix in the country. More importantly, the federal government has planned to increase the share of solar power to around 25% by 2025 compared to around 4-5% at present.

Qazi said the demand for electricity has been increasing by 5-7% per year. “The surge in demand may come comparatively higher and quicker considering the country is set to see acceleration in economic growth going forward.”

The surplus in the installed power production capacity became possible under the multibillion dollar power projects set up under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in recent years. The power transmission and distribution network is, however, yet to be improved to end hours-long power outages in the country.

Published in The Express Tribune, December 7th, 2019.


----------



## POTTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203361348303966208


----------



## POTTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203379757989146626

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203378526109470720


----------



## ghazi52

Signal Free Corridor | Shaheed-e-Millat Road, KARACHI


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar Coal Block-VI to produce 1320 MW power, gas, diesel, urea
*
Thar Coal Block-VI to produce 1320MW power, gas, diesel, ureaThe #Sindh government under #CPEC projects is going to launch Thar Coal Block-IV as a national strategic project to develop coal mine, install 1320 MW coal-fired power project and produce gas, urea and diesel.

This was disclosed in a meeting held under between Minister Energy Imtiaz Shaikh and CEO of UK-based company, Oracle Ms Naheed Memon in the energy department. Minister Energy Imtiaz Shaikh said that with the efforts of Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah Thar Block VI has been included as a potential block for coal to gas to urea/fertilizer production in CPEC-related 9th JCC meeting held on November 5, 2019.

The meeting had appreciated the concept to include Thar Block VI for coal gasification to Fertilizer projects under CPEC and desired to undertake a feasibility study for evaluation.” The Block VI, therefore is the only Block from Thar Coalfield in two working groups under the CPEC framework

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IFC invests $450 m in Pakistan’s six wind power projects

The International Finance Corporation (IFC) has led the financing of a first-of-its-kind programme to build six wind power projects in Pakistan, named the Super Six, with a total investment of $450 million.

The programme aims to help deliver cleaner, cheaper power to meet the country’s critical demand for energy and reduce reliance on expensive imported fossil fuels.

Financing agreements for the landmark wind power programme were signed by IFC’s senior manager, Nadeem Siddiqui and private sector power developers at a special ceremony witnessed by Pakistan’s Prime Minister, Imran Khan and Federal Minister for Energy, Omar Ayub.

The Super Six plants, with a combined capacity of 310MW, will deliver among the lowest-cost power generation in the country to date.

They will be built in the Jhimpir wind corridor in Sindh province and will generate more than 1,000 gigawatt-hours of electricity annually, enough to power 450,000 homes.

The programme is also expected to lead to emission reductions of about 650,000 tons of CO2 per year.

All Super Six projects are being developed by domestic companies: ACT Group, Artistic Milliners (Private) Limited, Din Group, Gul Ahmed Group and Younus Brothers Group.

“The government is aiming to increase the non-hydro renewable energy share in the overall generation mix from 4 to 20% by 2025 and it is welcoming to see Pakistan’s local private sector behind these Super Six wind projects, supporting the government’s long-term objective to see more wind and solar in the country’s energy mix,” said Ayub.

“This additional clean power will help meet growing demand, reduce the average cost of electricity, and improve both reliability and security of supply,” IFC’s Vice President for Asia and Pacific, Nena Stoiljkovic said. “We hope this will send a strong signal to the private sector that the renewable energy market in Pakistan is viable and sustainable, as well as beneficial to the Pakistani people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh CM orders completion of Orange Line in 3 months*

January 4, 2020
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2129988/1-cm-orders-completion-orange-line-3-months/
KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah has directed the provincial transport department to complete the Orange Line Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project within the next three months, as well as ready the tenders for the Red Line BRT in order to allow a ground-breaking ceremony on August 14.

He issued these orders while presiding over a meeting to review the progress of the two BRT lines at CM House on Friday. The meeting was attended by Sindh Transport Minister Awais Qadir Shah, Local Government Minister Nasir Hussain Shah, adviser to the CM on information Murtaza Wahab, acting chief secretary Muhammad Waseem, local government secretary Roshan Shaikh, law secretary Shariq Ahmed, transport secretary Abbas Detho and others.

The transport minister informed the meeting that the on-going work on the Orange Line was nearly at its final stage. On hearing this, Murad directed him to complete it within the next three months, as well as to begin procuring buses, with an initial fleet of 25.

“I want the best buses to be procured; they can have a seating capacity of 40 passengers and standing capacity of 80, or they may be longer buses with double the capacity,” he said, ordering the transport minister to work out the final proposals. He further advised the minister to talk to the Green Line project management and the federal government so buses with a similar appearance and identical capacity could be purchased.

The chief minister also told the transport department to enter into a facilitation and implementation agreement with the Green Line project management. The project is to be operated by the federal government for three years, after which its operations will be transferred to the Sindh government.

Murad further claimed that he had already approved Rs962 million for the construction of an underpass and mezzanine floor at Numaish, adding that the finance department had referred the matter to the cabinet sub-committee, which would submit its report for the release of the amount.

In response to a question, the CM was told that the land for the Green Line bus depot at Surjani Town had been transferred in the name of the project. The local government department is expected to issue the notification in this regard by Monday.

Meanwhile, the transport department was told to make arrangements to shift a truck stand from Mauripur to the Northern Bypass, as well as getting 100 acres of land transferred from the Board of Revenue for the construction of an inter-city bus terminal at Super Highway.

The matter of land acquisition for a biogas plant at Bhains Colony and the installation of the Red Line there also came under discussion. The chief minister said that using cattle dung for the generation of biogas would be easier and more feasible at Bhains Colony. In response, the local government minister pointed out that the land belonged to the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation, adding that he would talk to the city mayor to have 40 acres of land allocated for the project.

Moreover, the CM was briefed that the tender document for the Red Line BRT project was ready and would be floated within a month, while the advertisement for the appointment of a supervision consultant had been released.

Murad informed the transport department that he would perform the ground-breaking ceremony for the Red Line project on August 14. “The transport department has to expedite all the pending work accordingly,” he asserted, adding, “The actual service to the people of Karachi will be the resolution of their transport issues with the launch of state-of-the-art BRT lines.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 4th, 2020._


----------



## ghazi52

Preparation to make 3.9 KM Orange Line Metro bus project operational ordered

Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah has directed the provincial transport minister to finalise preparations for launching Orange Line Metro Bus project in Karachi within the next three to four months.

The directives were given by the Sindh CM Murad Ali Shah while chairing a high-level meeting to review transport-related issues of the Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Installation of athletic Track at MirpurKhas, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

DDWP of Cabinet Division approved a project of installation of 42 water filtration (RO) plants in Tharparkar District, Sindh. The project is part of PM’s Development Program for Sindh. It will ensure supply of the much needed clean & safe drinking water for people of the area.
7:07 AM · May 15, 2020


----------



## ghazi52

Thatta Sindh. The newly established pumping station at Dhabeji for the water supply of 100 million gallons daily from Indus River to the Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Gambat Institute of Medical Sciences GIMS District Khairpur*, Sindh*

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh *Gets a Redesigned Number Plate With Security Features*

In the latest development, Director-General Excise, Taxation, and Narcotics Department Sindh Shoaib Ahmed Siddiqui announced in his discussion with a media agency that the Sindh government has launched new registration number plates for vehicles with the latest security features.

An official representative from the Excise, Taxation, and Narcotics Department Sindh spoke in detail about the number plate, stating that it would have five key-security features, including a tracking chip/radio-frequency identification (RFID) tag, laser serial number identification, Sindh government’s monogram, integrated laser mark, and embedded graphics that would help with vehicle identification

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Govt school in rural Sindh. This is GHS DRIB Mehar Shah near Gambat town. Almost 800 students are enrolled and it is co-educational institution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Block-2- 330 MW power plant by Thar Energy Limited HUBCO, work in full swing unaffected by COVID. Investment $500 M, substantial progress. Total local direct jobs 805, its financial close was done on 31st Jan 2020






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Road Lane Marking of Islamakot Tharparker to Engro Coal Mines Thar Block 2 Sindh.
A 105-kilometer long railway line will be laid from Chorr to Islamkot to transport coal from Thar to Port Qasim and upcountry, apart from the installation of 1,320 MW power plant in Thar Coal Block-VI under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)-related projects.
Photo credit:Anu Khan Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


> Thar Block-2- 330 MW power plant by Thar Energy Limited HUBCO, work in full swing unaffected by COVID. Investment $500 M, substantial progress. Total local direct jobs 805, its financial close was done on 31st Jan 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/




Is it the first or second power plant?

As per CPEC official website 

*Project* *Engro 2x330MW Thar Coal Power Project*
Primary Energy Input Coal (Local)
Technology Sub Critical
Installed Capacity (MW) 660 
Location Thar-Block-II
Province Sindh
Estimated Cost (US $ Million) 995.4 
Executing Company / Sponsors Engro Power Gen Thar LTd. / China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) 
Financing Independent Power Producer (IPP)
Coordinating Ministry Ministry of Energy (Power Division)
Supervising Agency Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB)
Project Progress Update

*Financial Closed (FC) achieved in April, 2016.*
*Construction work in progress.*
*Construction of Transmission line-contract awarded. Contractor mobilized*


*Thar coal plant begins pumping power into national grid in March 2019*
*Commercial Operation Date (COD) achieved on 10th July 2019*
*Current Status: Operational*


----------



## ghazi52

Road Lane Marking of Islamakot Tharparker to Engro Coal Mines Thar Block 2 Sindh.

A 105 KM long railway line will be laid from Chorr to Islamkot to transport coal from Thar to Port Qasim and upcountry, apart from the installation of 1,320 MW power plant in Thar Coal Block-VI under the China #akistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)-related Projects.

Photo credit:Anu Khan Jatoi


----------



## ghazi52

Islamakot Tharparker to Engro Coal Mines Thar Block 2 Sindh.

Photo credit:Anu Khan Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Update:Thar Block-2,another 330 MW Power Plant,Thal Nova-HUBCO launched recently,Investment $ 500 M, local jobs 305 so far,financial close expected end September-project being pushed by Company’s own equity to prevent time loss.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293839668929273857


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

ghazi52 said:


> Update:Thar Block-2,another 330 MW Power Plant,Thal Nova-HUBCO launched recently,Investment $ 500 M, local jobs 305 so far,financial close expected end September-project being pushed by Company’s own equity to prevent time loss.



I remember few years ago having long debates with some members who were adamant that thar coal is not viable and will remain buried. Glad to see the potential being utilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Soft inauguration of the new building of NICVD Hyderabad by Executive Director of NICVD,


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294135314181574657


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

District Headquarters hospital (DHQ) Qambar located in Qamber Shahdadkot District in rural area of Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recently, the concrete casting of the 170m-high chimney of the 2×660MW *Thar Block-1 Coal Project* has been finished. As a landmark building in Thar coalfield, the completion laid foundation for subsequent construction of desulfurization area of the power station.


----------



## ghazi52

60 small dams & reservoirs have been built in Sindh for harvesting rain water. In the video, one can see Kalidas Dam Nagarparkar, which has helped in supporting agro economy in the region & it surely doesn’t give the look of desert anymore Thar....







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2761503390758984


----------



## ghazi52

China will assist in developing dates processing plants , decided at the farewell meeting with outgoing Ambassador Yao Jing and Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research, Syed Fakhar Imam.


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Govt has established a 300 bedded mother & child healthcare centre in Shaheed Benazir abad (Nawab Shah). Paeds OPD is now functional while children who are malnourished & suffer from pneumonia or any other disease are taken care of at the Nutrition Stabilisation Centre being run through PPHI ...


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh CM inaugurates new road along scenic Sandspit beach*

The Frontier Post
September 26, 2020


KARACHI: Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah on Saturday inaugurated a newly constructed Sandspit Road along the city’s scenic coastline.

Speaking at the inauguration ceremony of the Sandspit Road, he said the road built at a cost of Rs456 million will facilitate picnickers who flock to the beach for recreational purposes. Its adjoining roads will also be constructed soon, he announced.

CM Murad said a parking lot where at least 200 vehicles can be parked is also being built.

Manora, a famous picnic spot, had been deserted due to a lack of facilities, he said. In addition to the road, he added, a concrete wall has been erected along it to stop sea intrusion.

The chief ministers maintained that the provincial government has been working for the uplift of the port city and vowed to make the newly formed Keamari district a model one.

Earlier, Sindh government spokesperson Murtaza Wahab tweeted: “CM #Sindh will be inaugurating the Sandspit Road today.

Besides the road infrastructure mobile toilets have also been placed for the benefit of commuters. Design work is also going on for the main Hawksbay Road so that the road infrastructure all the way to the beach is improved.”


----------



## ghazi52

*Recently constructed Sandspit Road Karachi. *

Besides the road infrastructure mobile toilets have also been placed for the benefit of commuters. Design work is also going on for the main Hawksbay Road so that the road infrastructure all the way to the beach is improved.


----------



## ghazi52

Work has started at the site of Ghotki Kandhkot bridge on River Indus.

Right now distance between the 2 districts through Guddu Barrage is 151 KMs which will be reduced to only 30 KMs allowing better connectivity between the cities.


----------



## Chishty4

Work has started for building a new storm water drain to address the rain water issue from Natha Khan Bridge to Star Gate by #SindhGovt

#Karachi #Sindh #Pakistan 🇵🇰🇵🇰


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> *Mirpurkhas*
> Mega City Mall


Here goes millions, may be billions in furnace. 
All their schemes are for looting, plunder, more easy earnings, 

more sharab, more shabab....


----------



## Chishty4

Sindh to Import 100 Buses for Orange Line And Green Line Projects

The federal government-run Sindh Infrastructure Development Company Limited (SIDCL) is set to import 100 buses for local public transport, out of which 80 will be for the Green Line and 

Reports further suggest that while the federal government initiated the Green Line project, the Orange 
Line was supposed to be a provincial government-led proje

Relevant sources informed the media that the PTI-led federal government took complete charge of the Green Line due to the observed ‘incompetence’ of the provincial administration. Shortly thereafter, the Government of Sindh also voluntarily handed over the control and transport procurement responsibility of the Orange Line project to the federal governmentct. As per the initial understanding, the federal government was only responsible for the construction of the route for the Green Line, and the Government of Sindh was to arrange for the buses and oversee the operations of both the Green and Orange Lines.20 will be for the Oran

According to the SIDCL Chief Financial Officer (CFO), Bilal Memon, the tender process for the project is currently near completion and should be awarded next month. He added that the buses will undergo a month of testing after their arrival in Pakistan.ge Line. As per reports, the buses are to be imported in June 2021.


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Foundation has trained & employed Thari Women as RO Plant Operators delivering WHO standard drinking water to over 30,000 residents of Thar.


----------



## ghazi52

China Three Gorges' II Phase Wind Power Project (2×49.5MW) located in Thatta District, Sindh, has generated total electricity of 550 GWh since commercial operation in 2018, with a total of 230,000 tons coal saving and equivalent to 550,000 metric tons CO2 emissions reduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

ghazi52 said:


> *Lansdowne Bridge may become a heritage site*
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority has urged the authorities concerned to declare the 127-year-old Lansdowne Bridge in Sukkur district of Sindh a national heritage site, The Express Tribune has learnt.
> 
> *At the same time, the NHA has approved a feasibility report to construct another bridge on the Indus River to connect Sukkur with Rohri town at an estimated cost of Rs6.5 billion to share the traffic load of Lansdowne Bridge.*
> 
> 
> According to documents available with The Express Tribune, the bridge, which is known for its fabled beauty, has become unsafe for travelling.
> 
> The lifespan of Lansdowne Bridge (inaugurated on March 25, 1889 and considered as world’s largest span continuous rigid frame box girder bridge) has almost ended. Notwithstanding, the traffic volume on the bridge is constantly increasing.
> 
> “The bridge is not in a condition to bear an increasing (load of traffic). It might give in anytime resulting in some mishap. Therefore, there is a dire need to construct a new bridge to shift the burden of traffic on an immediate basis,” say the documents.
> 
> NHA spokesman Kashif Zaman told The Express Tribune that a number of sites with great archaeological and religious significance exist along Lansdowne Bridge.
> 
> 
> “The new Sukkur-Rohri bridge will also serve to promote tourism by providing a smooth route to all historical sites such as Sadhu Bela that holds the sacred Sikh Gurdwara of Guru Nanak Dev Ji and Teerath Asthan, the largest Hindu Temple in Pakistan, without having any kind of traffic congestions.”
> 
> *The Sukkur-Rohri bridge will be the first cable-stayed bridge in the country with a length stretching about 0.85km.*
> 
> Zaman further said that they were hiring a consultant for a detailed design of the bridge after which its PC-1 would be presented before the NHA executive board for approval.
> 
> According to the documents, the feasibility study would cost around Rs60 million whereas approximately Rs300 million will be required for its detailed designing. “These are initial estimates,” Zaman said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Did this ever get constructed or just on paper like most PPP projects?


----------



## ghazi52

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Did this ever get constructed or just on paper like most PPP projects?


 
Absolutely right. This will not see the light. Only in PPPP dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*World Bank Announces $300 Million for 2 Sindh Projects*

The World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors approved US$300 million in financing for two projects in Pakistan—the Sindh Resilience Project and the Solid Waste Emergency and Efficiency Project.

These investments will bolster Pakistan’s efforts to build resilience to natural hazards such as floods and droughts in the Sindh province and strengthen solid waste management in Karachi to tackle recurrent urban flooding and public health emergencies in the city.

The US$200 million Sindh Resilience Project Additional Financing will help the government better manage climate and disaster risks, including floods, droughts, and public health emergencies. The project will strengthen linkages between disaster risk management and the health sector by establishing the Sindh Emergency Service to enhance the capacity for disaster preparedness and emergency response, including health crises such as COVID-19.

The project also improves irrigation infrastructure to protect vulnerable communities living in rural areas, which will directly benefit 750,000 citizens in drought-prone areas of Kirthar range hills and the Nagarparkar region in the Tharparkar District


----------



## ghazi52

*Study finds ‘tremendous growth’ in mangroves*


Forest cover has increased by 986.36 square kms over the past 30 years, as per the study
The mangrove cover on Sindh's coastal belt, more precisely in the Indus delta, has increased by 986.36 square kilometres (km) during the past 30 years, growing by an average of 3.74 percent annually, a study has revealed.

Jointly conducted by the Institute of Space Technology, World Wide Fund for Nature-Pakistan (WWF-P) and Society for Environment and Mangrove Protection Welfare Association, the study reviews the growth of mangroves from 1990 to 2020 in five geographical pockets, classified as the Indus delta, Sandspit, Sonmiani Khor, Kalmat Khor and Jiwani.

Over the years, multiple studies have shown mangrove forests around the world are disappearing, the erasure being recorded at two per cent annually on average.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital in DHA Defense Housing Authority Phase 9 Karachi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Do we have a CM Sindh?


----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342068611654021121


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful new building of District Civil Hospital built by Sindh Govt in Tando Allahyar city of Sindh. Located at Bukera road near Magsi Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Government Boys Degree College by Sindh Government in village Samoon Junejo at 12 Mile near Sindhri in Mirpurkhas District of Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Plans of three billion rupees for Sindh under Federal Ministry of Information Technology

Agreements signed for optical fiber projects in Sukkur, Khairpur, Ghotki, Kashmore between Universal Service Fund and PTCL

Governor of Sindh Imran Ismail special guest, Federal Minister Syed Amin ul Haq presided over the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

To resolve the grievances of general public, Regional General Managers of each Zone will hold an E-kachehri. In this regard, following E-Kachehris are scheduled for Sindh Region:


E-Kachehri of Sindh-South Region (Karachi, Hyderabad, Thatta, Sehwan, Mirpurkhas, Sakrand) on 08 January 2021 (Friday) at 03PM.

E-Kachehri of Sindh-North Region (Moro, Sukkur, Jacobabad, Shikarpur, Larkana, Daharki) on 11 January 2021 (Monday) at 12PM.


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Coal Power Generation Saved Pakistan $78 Million: Murad Ali Shah
Sindh Chief Minister, Syed Murad Ali Shah, has said that the use of indigenous Thar Coal, instead of imported coal, for power generation, has resulted in a saving of $78 million foreign exchange for the country.

“By procession toward `Economy of scale’ Thar coal prices are reducing from initial $58 per ton to $32 per ton and with further expansion, the prices will reduce even further,” said the CM while presiding over a Thar Coal and Energy Board (TCEB) meeting at the CM House, Karachi.
By further expansion to 15 mtpa or more, Thar coal prices will further reduce by 50 percent, and Thar Coal Tariff (at around 5.5 US cent per kWh) will be the cheapest baseload in the country, he informed.

He said that Thar Coal Mining Block-II, phase-I was a 3.8 mtpa project and has been commissioned on July 10, 2019. It has extracted over six million tons of coal so far


----------



## ghazi52

Development work by Sindh Govt is almost complete in the Malir Saudabad area under the Karachi Neighbourhood Improvement Project. This is going to be the 3rd open urban space developed under the KNIP initiative after Old City Area & Korangi-Ibrahim Hyderi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khairpur’s story of dates and the SEZ*


Mohammad Hussain Khan
January 25, 2021

 







This region attracts a large number of workers from Sindh, Punjab and Balochistan every production season that usually coincides with monsoon rains that undermine date production.

The oppressive heat of summer over June-July makes weather conditions unbearable but it is an ideal period for the ripening of fruits, such as dates. Rows of date palm trees in orchards start dotting the landscape while one travels on the National Highway as Khairpur draws near. Coupled with mango and guava orchards, date palm trees make Khairpur a rich and diversified district in an agricultural sense.
This region attracts a large number of workers from Sindh, Punjab and Balochistan every production season that usually coincides with monsoon rains that undermine date production.
The district, located on the left bank of River Indus, has been a princely state before the then elders of Mirs decided to accede to Pakistan in 1955, after the division of the Indian subcontinent. It has eight revenue talukas that reflects the huge size of the district; few districts in Sindh compete with Khairpur in size. Its people take pride in having the shrine of Sachal Sarmast which defines the region’s mystic character.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Small rainwater dams praised as a boon for farmers in Sindh*


Reuters
January 26, 202


 







Pakistan, a nation of about 220 million people, faces increasing water scarcity. 


ISLAMABAD: For years, Nangji Mal struggled to scrape together a living growing pulses and pearl millet on his farm in Nagarparkar, a desert area in Sindh.

But these days his land is lush and fertile, after the government constructed new water-harvesting dams nearby.

Using irrigation water from one of the small dams, Mal is growing onions, wheat and other crops on his 40-acre plot and says he has seen his income increase more than 60 per cent.

“It had never occurred to me that I might be able, in my lifetime, to earn a handsome amount from my fields, but this reservoir has made it all possible,” said Mal, 59.

Pakistan, a nation of about 220 million people, faces increasing water scarcity driven by worsening climate-related drought and an agriculture industry that is pushing itself to meet the demands of a growing population, say water experts.




> Govt hopes these dams will also recharge groundwater levels


Less than 20 per cent of the water the country’s farmers use for irrigation is captured rainwater, with most coming from ground and surface water, according to a paper published in 2020 by a group of agricultural and environmental researchers.

The Sindh government hopes the new rainwater harvesting dams will not only provide farmers with a reliable water supply but also help recharge groundwater levels, as some of the water from the dams sinks into the earth, said Murtaza Wahab, environment adviser to the chief minister of Sindh.

Since construction started six years ago, the provincial government has built 60 small rainwater-fed dams —each with an average storage capacity of 100,000 gallons — in the remote drought-hit areas of Nagarparkar and Kohistan, Wahab added.

The plan is to build at least 23 more in the next two or three years, he said.
Wahab noted that because those areas have such scattered populations, there are no reliable figures on how many people are benefiting from the new dams.

Mal said the dam in his area has transformed his farm, as he can now use water from it year-round to irrigate his crops.

In Tharparkar, the district where Mal’s farm is located, the average annual rainfall can be as low as 9mm (0.35 inches) and the area frequently experiences drought, according to international charity WaterAid.

“(Before) my farming was on a very small scale, really not enough to meet my expenses, as it was all dependent on only rainwater throughout the year,” the farmer said.

*Better livelihoods*

The State Bank of Pakistan noted in its annual report for 2016-17 that the country’s water supply was both limited and erratic, while demand was rising rapidly due to a growing population and increasing urbanisation.

“The resulting imbalance is pushing the country towards severe water shortage,” the report stated.
According to its latest economic survey, Pakistan had about 94 million acre feet of surface water available for agriculture during the financial year 2019-20 — a nearly 10 per cent shortfall compared to how much the sector uses on average every year.

Wahab, the government adviser, said the small dams had been a boon to the farmers using them, noting that last year Nagarparkar’s onion farmers reported a total yield worth 600 million rupees ($3.75m), a record for Sindh province.

“The dams have a long-term benefit for the local population, because when abundant water is available in these water-scarce areas, people will bring more barren land under cultivation and the number of their livestock will start increasing,” he said.

Besides the Sindh government’s project, the federal government has also allocated Rs20.4 billion to build more than 500 small dams across the country, said Ghazala Channar, deputy chief of water resources in the Ministry of Planning.

The new reservoirs will help mitigate floods, ease poverty and develop agriculture, as well as increasing the water table and providing clean drinking water, she added.

“Access to more water will boost the agricultural economy ... and thus provide more jobs to people, not only in the sector but also in all areas that are directly or indirectly linked with farming,” she told the _Thomson Reuters Foundation_.


*Careful use*

Water experts warn, however, that small dams are not a silver bullet for arid parts of the country.
Daanish Mustafa, professor of critical geography at King’s College, London, said using small dams to recharge groundwater supplies only works in freshwater zones.

The rainwater caught by the dams is not much used in topping up the water table in areas like Sindh, where 80 per cent of the underground water supply is saline, he explained.

Instead, Mustafa said, the provincial and federal governments should stop subsidising the electricity commercial farms use to run large tube-wells, which are a major cause of depleting underground water levels.



The authorities also need to help farmers adapt to the water supply they have now, he said, adding that those in drought-prone areas should learn to grow less thirsty crops.

The cultivation of rice and sugarcane, which need more water, should be discouraged in Sindh, he added.
Mal agreed that he and the thousands of other farmers in his area who use the small dams still need to be careful with how much water they use.

Yet despite criticisms of the project, finally having a reliable water source has changed his life, he said.
“I am no more an unlucky person, because I’m earning enough from my fields to make ends meet,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, January 26th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Women in Sindh win historic recognition to manage water*


Despite being a major part of Sindh's agricultural force, women farmers were kept excluded from water management for years.

Manoj Genani
22 Jan, 2021 


This week, a landmark amendment passed by the Sindh province’s legislative assembly recognised — for the first time — the role of women farmers in water management. The Sindh Water Management (Amendment) Bill, 2018 now guarantees women’s representation in around 45,000 water course associations, over 350 farmer organisations, and 14 area water boards in the province. It has been a long battle to create an historic change.

Dhani Bux, a farmer and advocate for efficient water management in his district Badin, was one of many men demanding a share of water in the ‘tail-end areas’ of the Sindh province. For the last decade, Bux and his fellow farmers have faced a serious scarcity of water that has turned their fertile lands in Badin and Thatta barren and spurred mass migration. He is the leader of the District Badin Alliance, formed after legislation titled the ‘Sindh Water Management Ordinance’ (SWMO) was passed in 2002 which required that farmers’ organisations be formed at each distributary for the equitable distribution of water.







A view of Akram wah canal which supplies irrigation water to Hyderabad, Tando Muhammad Khan and Badin tail areas. — Photo by Manoj Genani

Unfortunately, there was no specific provision or requirement for women farmers, therefore women were kept out of this important fight. “Unfortunately, I was not part of the farmers’ organisation that decides the distribution of water resources,” Farzana (who uses one name) told _The Third Pole_. From the village of Qasim Solangi, she rears cattle, takes part in several agricultural activities, brings water home and does housework.

Farzana added, “If women are given a chance in water resource management, we know the lands more than men, and can decide what suitable measures should be taken.”








Rizwana Solangi, a farmer, in her village Qasim Solangi, district Hyderabad. — Photo by Manoj Genani

Women farmers in rural Sindh are a significant part of the agricultural workforce. In 2015, an FAO study in Pakistan reported that women’s role in agriculture increased during the last two decades, as many men migrated from Sindh’s rural areas to urban centres to improve their income possibilities and to avoid exploitation from local landlords.

“Such conditions have given rural women an active role in on-farm and off-farm activities and has also increased their work burden and responsibilities. Women in Sindh are involved in crop production from sowing to harvesting stages, rural women in agriculture, they should be recognized as women farmers rather than sharecroppers or helpers. Women in rural Sindh work on average for 12-14 hours a day,” the report said.

Water scarcity is a huge problem for the farmers in rural Sindh. 77% of these, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, are women.







Women from the Hindu minority community bringing grasses from the farms to their home, Qasim Solangi, Hyderabad. — Photo by Manoj Genani

The water network which consists of three barrages, 14 main canals and about 40,000 field outlets is a key pillar of the rural economy. This massive and cohesive system of canals, outlets and distributaries has been the lifeline of the people here for the last century. However, for the last few years, due to theft and the usage of water by big landowners for their own orchards, the tail-end areas have been largely deprived.

And while men like Bux fight this “political influence and monopoly of big landowners” whom he said “have axed the fair distribution of water”, women are excluded from these platforms even though they are stakeholders very much affected by irrigation policies, laws and distribution of water.

Activist Abida Samoo highlighted the challenge women face. “In rural areas, women do a lot of work in the agricultural field — more than men — from sowing seeds to harvesting,” he said. “Unfortunately, they don’t have a stake in water distribution, even though a woman can efficiently use water once she gets involved.”








Landless women farmers collecting rice straw from field areas, near village Khan Muhammad Panhwar, district Hyderabad. — Photo by Manoj Genani

Without a clear role in water governance, women and landless peasants are less involved in water conservation.


*Fighting for recognition*


A legislator in the Sindh province, Rana Ansar, had had enough.

“I also belong to a farming family. Years ago, when we faced a water crisis, I took a stand and raised my voice. But I was told to ‘stay away’ because women don’t have any power in the farmer organisations or in the area water boards,” said Ansar, who proposed an amendment bill in 2018 that covers the role of women in water management.
After a three-year struggle, on January 12, 2021, the amendment taken up by MPA Ansar was passed by the Assembly.


The amendments are:

An amendment to Section 30 that includes “Two prominent women of the AWB command area from a strong farming background in irrigated agriculture and water, preferably a member of Board of Management of any FO”
An amendment to Section 42 that includes: “Two women [should be] of the FO command area having strong farming background in irrigated agriculture and water, provided that one-woman member shall be landless”
In section 56, subsection (1) “In addition to elected members of WCA, the Board of WCA shall consist of two women members preferably sharecroppers of the same water course, where the WCA is formed”
An amendment to Section 70 that includes: “Two women members, one shall be prominent woman activist/ Lawyer/journalist and one shall be prominent woman agriculturist.


The amendment has met with support from many quarters. Genevieve Hussain, a Policy Officer at the FAO, said this recognition is hugely important. Amjad Baloch, the regional coordinator of the Strengthening Participatory Organisation, told a local paper that, prior to this, women were not part of any structure. “Now after the passage of the amendment, women will get representation in around 45,000 water course associations (WCAs), over 350 farmer organisations (FOs), and 14 area water boards (AWBs),” Baloch said. “It helps in mainstreaming women in water resource management and irrigation structures in the province.”








A farmer from one of minority communities called Baghri, harvesting rice crops from village Qasim Solangi, district Hyderabad. — Photo by Manoj Genani


Most importantly women farmers like Khatijan Ghirano, who owns 6 acres of land, were elated. “Women can save more than men as we know very well the agricultural land and the issues related to water, water courses and distributaries,” she said “Once we are part of the farmers’ organisation, we will find a way to solve these issues.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZAMURD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM approves several projects*

The Public Private Policy (PPP) Board in its 32nd board meeting held under the chairmanship of Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah, 
approved following projects....................................................

1-Mauripur Expressway, Link Road to Korangi, 
2-Hub water supply 3 MGD water supply from Dhabeji to Special Economic Zone, 
3-Lyari Sewerage system, 
4-LDA scheme, 
5-five MGD desalination plants 
6-Construction of canal from Nabirsar to Vajira on public private partnership.


The projects which were discussed and approved are as follows:

Mauripur Expressway: The board discussed construction of Mauripur Expressway (ME). It would be an eight-kilometre two into two lane project from Maripur Expressway to Y-Junction and it would have two lanes one-way Interchange at ICI bridge.

The ME is expected to provide a speedy access to Karachi Beach area and it would be completed in two years, the chief minister said and added it would bring an end to traffic congestion in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Development work is being carried out by Sindh Govt at YMCA Ground Karachi.
The facility will provide a Hockey Field, Jogging Track, Walking Track and Greenfield at the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC’s Thar Coal Block-1 project progressing quickly, says top official*


Web Desk
February 9, 2021









Mr Tariq Shah, Secretary Energy Department Government of Sindh, Mr Li Jigen CEO Sino Sindh Resources Private Limited and Mr Meng Donghai, CEO of Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Co, perform ribbon-cutting at the office opening of SSRL in Karachi at The Harbour Front. 

KARACHI: Chief Operating Officer of the Sino Sindh Resources Private Limited (SSRL) Li Jigen said Monday that the Thar Coal Block-1 project, which is an important part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is making rapid progress.

"Despite the COVID-19 pandemic and other obstacles, the mega project in Thar has picked up pace in recent times," he said according to a statement issued.

Tariq Shah, Sindh Energy Secretary and Meng Donghai, CEO of Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Co and Li Jigen shared more details about the project. 

Tariq Shah lauded the progress made in the Thar Block-1 project which comprises a 7.8-million-tonne-per-annum (Mtpa) open-pit coal mine and installation of a 1.3 GW ultra-supercritical coal-fired power plant.

Almost 40% of work related to coal mining has been completed while construction work is also in progress on the power plant. Mining work would be completed by the end of 2021 and the first unit of the power plant would also start working from 2022. 

The entire project would be completed by 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Sindh Government has decided to install a 200MW power plant based on civic waste as a primary resource for power generation.

The decision was made at a meeting chaired by Sindh Minister for Local Government, Information, Religious Affairs, and Forests, Syed Nasir Hussain Shah, and Sindh Minister for Energy, Imtiaz Ahmed Sheikh.

As per reports, the meeting participants proposed a concise timeline for the project and advised relevant officials to make it “operational as soon as possible.”

It was further highlighted that more than 8,000 tonnes of waste is being produced daily in the port city, which could be channeled into the proposed power plant for generating 200 MW of electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD:The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) met on Thursday under the chairmanship of Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue, Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh, approved various development projects.

ECNEC approved the Sindh Resilience Project (Irrigation Component) for construction of small dams to address drought prone areas of Sindh including system for improving resilience phase-II in districts of Malir (Karachi), Jamshoro, Thatta, Shaheed Benazirabad, Sukkar, Khairpur, Qambar-Shahdad Kot and Tharparkar in the Province of Sindh.

The project would be sponsored and executed by the Irrigation Department, Sindh. The source of funding includes US$ 11.50 million (7.5%) share of Sindh government and US$ 141.51 million (92.5%) loan from the World Bank while the total cost of the project has been estimated at US$ 153.01 million (Rs. 24,493.841 million).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar desert of Sindh is changing because of CPEC Thar Engro Coal Power Project. 
New roads Network brought many new things for development like Schools, Hospitals, Employments etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*France Provides Rs. 12.3 Billion Soft Loan as Co-Financing for BRT-Red Line*

Noor Ahmed, Secretary of Economic Affairs Division (EAD), and H.E. Marc Barety, Ambassador of France, along with Philippe Steinmetz, Country Director of the French Agency for Development (AFD), signed the Credit Financing Agreement worth 65 million Euros (Rs. 12.3 billion) to co-finance with Asian Development Bank (ADB), Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), and Green Climate Fund (GCF).

France, through the French Agency for Development, is providing technical and financial support in the energy and urban development sectors in Pakistan. Since 2016, 850 million Euros has been committed to financial support.

Subsequent Project Agreement was signed between AFD, Sindh Mass Transit Authority, Transport and Mass Transit Department of Sindh, and Trans Karachi for the implementation with regards to the BRT project

© ProPakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar Power Plant Under CPEC to add 660 MW electricity: Chief Secretary Sindh Shah*

March 18, 2021

SOURCEbrecoder.com.pk







During a meeting of the Parliamentary Committee on CPEC held at the Sindh Secretariat, Chief Secretary Sindh, Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah said an additional 660 megawatts of electricity from Thar will be added to the national grid this year. He also said that Thar coal has the capacity to meet the power needs of the entire country, and invited CPEC Parliamentary Committee to visit Thar coal to witness the progress. 

Chairman Parliamentary Committee, MNA Sher Ali Arbab, and other top officials were briefed on Thar coal, SEZs, KT Bandar project, Karachi circular railways, BRTs and other projects. Mumtaz Ali Shah further added that Dhabeji Special Economic Zone is another important project of CPEC which will boost the manufacturing and will increase exports of the country. He said that Thar Coal, Dhabeji Economic Zone and Wind Corridors of Sindh are important projects under CPEC.

The parliamentary committee appreciated the efforts of the Sindh government on the CPEC projects and the committee members have decided that they would visit Thar soon.


KARACHI: Parliamentary Committee on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was told on Wednesday that additional 660 megawatts of electricity from Thar will be added to the national grid this year.
This was briefed by Chief Secretary Sindh Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah in a meeting of the Parliamentary Committee on CPEC held at the Sindh Secretariat to review the projects under the CPEC in Sindh.

Chairman Parliamentary Committee for CPEC MNA Sher Ali Arbab, CS Sindh Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah, Committee Members MNA Noor Alam Khan, MNA Sadaqat Ali Khan Abbasi, MNA Murtaza Javed Abbasi, MNA Zahid Akram Durrani, MNA Muhammad Aslam Bhootani, Federal Secretary Planning, Chairman Sindh Planning Board Wasim Ahmed, Commissioner Karachi Naveed Ahmed Sheikh and other relevant secretaries attended the meeting.

The meeting was briefed on Thar Coal, Special Economic Zones, KT Bandar project, Karachi Circular Railways, BRTs and other projects.

Briefing the committee Sindh Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah said that Thar Coal has the capacity to meet the power needs of the entire country.

He said that there is famous slogan that Thar will change Pakistan because Thar is generating electricity cheaper than all other power generation projects in the country.

In the meeting, the Chief Secretary Sindh invited CPEC Parliamentary Committee to visit Thar Coal to witness the progress.

He said that the members of the committee should visit Thar and see the development work done by the Sindh government there, roads have been constructed and provincial government had built an airport in Islamkot to facilitate the investors.

He further added that Dhabeji Special Economic Zone is another big project on 1500 acres of land, which will be used for industries. Dhabeji Economic Zone is an important project of CPEC which will boost the manufacturing and will increase exports of the country, he added.

He said that mass transit network is being laid in Karachi city from Malir Expressway, BRT and KCR which will resolve the transport problems in the city.

During the meeting, the Chairman CPEC Parliamentary Committee Sher Ali Arbab said that timely completion of the CPEC projects are in the national interest.

He said that Thar Coal, Dhabeji Economic Zone and Wind Corridors of Sindh are the big projects.
He said that the real success of CPEC is Special Economic Zones and the Gwadar.

The parliamentary committee appreciated the efforts of the Sindh government on the CPEC projects and the committee members have decided that they would visit Thar soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar will change Pakistan and Pakistan will change entire world, says Chinese CG*

Imtiaz Dharani
March 21, 2021 

 






A view of Engro Powergen Thar Limited's (EPTL) lignite coal power plant in Thar. ─ Photo courtesy SECMC Twitter



MITHI: Speakers at the second day of three-day ‘Colours of Thar’ festival on Saturday said that Thar was fast transforming and going to change Pakistan by generating coal-fired power to cater to electricity needs of the country.

The festival was organised by district administration in collaboration with Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC), Thar Foundation, Hubco, Sino Sindh Resources, Shanghai Electric and a number of other organisations.

The second day of the festival featured performance of different feats by bikers and bands of Pakistan Armed Forces and Rangers. Various stalls displaying handicrafts, embroidery and other cultural products of Thar were set up by Thardeep Rural Development Programme, Baanhn Beli, District Development Association, Sindh Education Foundation and different government departments.

Tharparkar Deputy Commissioner Mohammad Nawaz Soho told media persons during a visit of the stalls that the festival would go a long way in promoting rich culture, traditions, history and many hitherto unexplored aspects of the desert district.

“We have achieved our goal to present beautiful face of Thar by arranging this event in collaboration with coal mining companies and NGOs,” he said, adding that the concluding day would be organised in Naukot fort on Sunday evening.

Pakistan Peoples Party’s MPA Rana Hamir Singh said that such events were need of the hour as they helped promote beautiful aspects of Thar at a time when it was all set to change the fate of Pakistan for its huge natural resources.

On the first day of the festival on Friday, Chinese Consul General in Karachi Li Bijian addressed a big gathering and said that Thar had great investment potential. Thar would change Pakistan and Pakistan would surely change the entire world for its rich natural resources and hardworking and peaceful people, he said.

“Under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor projects we have successfully completed the first phase and now we are entering the second phase,” he said.

He said that mining and power projects in Thar had created thousands of jobs for local people. “Thar is a beautiful place and it has tremendous investment potential in all spheres. Let us work together to make Thar more beautiful and developed,” he said.

He said that Pakistan and China had always had strong bond of friendship which had further been strengthened by the CPEC projects. China wanted a prosperous, strong and stable Pakistan.

He said that coal reserves and power generation from this energy source would change the destiny of people of Thar.

Mohsin Babbar of Thar Foundation and SECMC said that earlier in the day the envoy visited Thar coal block II projects and witnessed Thar Foundation development schemes where he was briefed about inclusive development model at Thar coal projects.

He said that his organisation had collaborated with the district administration to project unique Thari culture and show people around Pakistan and beyond how the desert region was fast transforming and going to change the entire country.


_Published in Dawn, March 21st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM orders PHE dept to complete 83 on-going water supply, drainage schemes*

The chief minister was told that out of 182 on-going schemes, 83 would be completed by the end of current financial year.
APP
30 Mar 2021








KARACHI: Sindh Public Health Engineering (PHE) Department had launched 194 development schemes for Rs 48793.147 million against which Rs 17394.971 million had been utilized upto June 2020 which showed a Rs. 31398.176 million throw-forward.

Out of 194 schemes, 83 schemes of water supply and drainage were likely to be completed during the current financial year, 2020-21, said a statement issued on Tuesday.

This emerged when Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah chaired a meeting to review all progress of the schemes launched by the PHE department.

The meeting was attended by Provincial Minister PHE Shabbir Bijarani, Chief Secretary Mumtaz Shah, Chairman P&D Mohammad Waseem, PSCM Sajid Jamal Abro, Adl Secretary Finance Asad Zamin, Member P&D Fatah Tunio, Additional Secretary PHE Mustafa Suhag, and concerned chief engineers.

The meeting was told that the PHE department had launched 194 schemes of water, supply and drainage all over Sindh, particularly in rural areas for Rs. 48793.147 million against which Rs. 17394.971 million had been utilized till June 2020 and throw-forward was Rs. 31398.176 million.
The government had allocated Rs. 11365 million for 194 schemes against which Rs. 7426.023 million had been released and utilization was 60 percent or Rs. 4408.096 million. 

Out of 194 schemes, 182 schemes were on-going for which Rs. 10854.5 million had been allocated and Rs7381.357 million had been utilized upto March 2021 and their progress was 60 percent.

The chief minister was told that out of 182 on-going schemes, 83 would be completed by the end of current financial year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Sindh government announces to purchase 250 eco-friendly biogas buses..*


The government of Sindh, announces to purchase 250 eco-friendly biogas buses for Karachi’s Red Line BRT project.

This was announced by Chief Secretary Sindh Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah in a meeting held at his office here in Karachi. The meeting decided to float a tender for 250 biogas buses for the Red Line BRT project. The construction work on the Red Line BRT project is expected to start next month.

The biogas plant for BRT buses would be constructed in Landhi’s cattle colony. Sindh Transport Minister Syed Owais Shah inaugurated Pakistan’s first electric bus in Karachi. In the beginning, the 37 electric buses will operate on the route connecting Tower to Sohrab Goth.

16 stations would be constructed on this line which will run from Malir Halt to Numaish via Model Colony, Safoora Goth, King Cottages, Met Office, NED University, Safari Park, Nipa, Urdu University, Masjid Baitul Mukarram, Civic Centre, Askari Park, Dawood University and Society Office.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh cabinet okays 250 new hybrid electric buses for Karachi and Hyderabad*




Minister Transport and Mass Transit Awais Qadir Shah briefed the cabinet that his department would procure 250 Diesel Hybrid Electric Buses under the Sindh Intra-District People Bus Service project.

He told the cabinet that these buses would operate in Karachi, Hyderabad, Sukkur, Larkana, Mirpurkhas and Shaheed Benazirabad.

The Mass Transit department has hired a professional consultant and the project would cost Rs8 billion, the minister told the meeting.

The cabinet approved the proposal and gave go-ahead to the Transport department to procure the buses. The chief minister said that he would provide necessary funds to the department for the purpose and termed it “good news for the people of six districts.”


----------



## ghazi52

April 16, 2021







Prime Minister Imran Khan addressing a ceremony in Sukkur, on April 16, 2021. 

*SUKKUR: *Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday announced a massive Rs440 billion package for 14 under-developed districts of Sindh, saying the effects of the investment will be visible within a month.

His remarks came as he addressed a ceremony in connection with the government's flagship _Kamyab Jawan _initiative in Sukkur this afternoon.

Aimed at the socio-economic development of the districts, the package envisages the construction of Nai Gaj dam for the irrigation of 28,800 acres of land and the 306-kilometre long Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway.

Under the scheme, rehabilitation of 200,000 acres of land will provide livelihood opportunities for the people.

The package will also ensure gas supply to 160 villages and further provide 30,000 annual electricity connections. Improving power transmission to help reduce line losses and outages is also part of the scheme.

As part of the education reforms, the ratio of higher education will be brought to 52 per cent. Moreover 14 passport offices will also be upgraded under the package.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hokey and Football grounds in Mirpurkhas city of Sindh.
Located on Tando Adam road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction , Jamshoro thermal Power Plant






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan completed a 15-day trial run of the K9 pure electric bus recently in Karachi.
Co-produced by China's leading new energy vehicle manufacturer BYD and its Pakistani partners,
it is the first pure electric bus in Pakistan and the 1st formal commercial vehicle in Sindh Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah approved on Tuesday Rs17.7 billion to buy eight snorkels, fire tenders, refuse trucks, tractors and trolleys for Sindh’s local bodies.

He took this decision while presiding over a meeting here at CM House. The meeting was attended by Local Government Minister Nasir Husain Shah and relevant officials.

The local government department presented a proposal to purchase eight snorkels for extinguishing fires in high-rise buildings.

The chief minister was told that eight snorkels, each one 35 metres long, would be purchased for the divisional headquarters — three for Karachi, one each for the Hyderabad Municipal Corporation, Nawabshah, Sukkur, Mirpurkhas and Larkana divisions.

The local government minister told the chief minister that tenders for the purchase of snorkels had been floated. He added that the snorkels were needed for all divisional headquarters. At this the chief minister said that Rs1.5bn would be made available in the next financial year.

The LG minister further informed the meeting that the municipal committees had to transport garbage collected in their respective areas to their landfill sites, therefore, 102 tractors and trolleys were required and the purchase would cost Rs4.1bn.

The chief minister, in principle, approved the proposal and directed the finance department to make the amount available at the start of the next financial year.

The local government department presented another scheme for the purchase of 89 fire tenders for different municipal committees.

The local government minister said that most of the municipal committees were in need of fire tenders for firefighting.

Murad Ali Shah approved Rs2.8bn for purchase of 89 fire tenders to be provided to the municipal committees all over Sindh.

The chief minister approved another proposal of the local government department under which 115 refuse trucks would be purchased for Rs9.3bn in the next financial year.

Murad Ali Shah directed the LG minister to activate the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation and the DMCs to clean their major nullahs. “The monsoon season is approaching, therefore, desilting of major nullahs should be started shortly,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, April 21st, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Bridge Over River Indus which will Connect Ghotki with Kandhkot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan had on April 16 unveiled a historic development package worth Rs446bn to develop backward areas of the PPP-led Sindh through power supply, irrigation, sports and communication projects.

The package features restoration of 200,000 acres of agricultural land, upgrading of 14 passports offices, construction of the Nai Gaj dam to irrigate around 28,800 acres, 306-kilometre Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway, gas supply to 160 villages and annual 30,000 new power connections in the neglected districts.

Under the package, Rs52bn would be spent on power and gas supply to the deprived areas and Rohri; and the Hyderabad’s railway stations would be upgraded. The federal government has also decided to complete the Nai Gaj dam project after the Sindh government refused to do its part. Similarly, some 100,000 youth in 14 preferred districts would be imparted skill training; and sports facilities would be developed for the benefit of 130,000 youth, 35,000 of them female.

The package would also ensure introduction of 3G and 4G internet services for 3.7 million people and optic fibre connectivity for 1.2m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KElectric is getting 900MW additional Power. Port Qasim, Karachi

Imran Ismail, Governor of Sindh, paid a visit to K-Bin Electric's Qasim Power Station-III (BQPS-III) project to check on the new addition to Karachi's power grid.

The $650 million BQPS-III project would add 900 MW of generation capacity to #KE's existing network. This massive project is moving forward thanks to near partnership between leading engineering firms and KE to achieve a common vision of empowering Karachi.

Work is moving along quickly, with the first 450 MW unit nearing completion and scheduled to be operational in the next 5 to 6 weeks. RLNG will be the primary fuel source for the high-efficiency plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Did you know Pakistan is the world’s fifth-largest producer of dates?
Spread out over 75,000 acres, more than 50 percent of dates are produced in the province of Sindh. Within Sindh, 85% of production comes from Khairpur.
Khaipur’s dates are in high demand both in local & international markets. During the 2019-20 season, Pakistan exported $107.4 million worth of fresh & dried dates to many countries, including the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Web Desk*
11:19 PM | May 17, 2021


Pertaining to the rising spread of COVID-19 in the province, a power plant in Sindh has carried out a successful experiment of making the life-saving gas, on Monday.

A meeting headed by Sindh Chief Minister (CM) Syed Murad Ali Shah was told that the life-saving oxygen gas was being made at Jamshoro power plant. All the stages of oxygen preparation and testing have been completed successfully, the meeting was told.

Sindh will become the first province that would provide medical oxygen prepared at a power plant to the hospitals.

Speaking on the occasion, Sindh CM Murad Ali Shah said that the Pakistan Council of Scientific and Industrial Research (PCSIR) in its report declared the oxygen fit for medical use. He maintained that the power companies can produce oxygen gas by the process of electrolysis.
The CM said that his government will support and encourage the power plant in producing life-saving gas.

Earlier on May 4, Chief Minister Sindh Syed Murad Ali Shah had announced that the oxygen plant at Pakistan Steel Mills (PSM) could be made operational in three months with an amount of Rs 1 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani government and K-Electric have agreed to resolve a long-standing payment dispute, paving the way for the sale of KE to Shanghai Electric Power


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh inks MoU to establish forensic lab in Karachi*

Web Desk On 
*May 25, 2021*









*KARACHI: The Sindh government on Monday signed a Memorandum Of Understanding (MOU) with National Engineering Services (NESPAK) for the establishment of the Sindh Forensic Science Laboratory in Karachi.*


According to details, 30-acre land has been allocated for the lab at Deh Joreji, Bin Qasim. The possession of the land was also given to the project director.

The establishment of the lab would cost Rs2.66 billion against whereas Rs10 million have already been allocated. The home department through a competitive process has appointed NESPA as its consultant for the project.








The lab, after its establishment, would have the facilities of audio-visual analysis, computer forensic, crime scene and death scene investigation, DNA and serology, forensic photography, narcotics, toxicology, trace chemistry, polygraph, firearms and tool marks, latent fingerprints, pathology, questioned documents and explosive Lab.

Currently, the provincial police have Forensic/DNA facilities in Karachi, Hyderabad and Larkana.
Apart from these facilities, such facilities have been established by the University of Karachi and LUMHS Jamshoro in their premises. The chief minister directed chief secretary Mumtaz Shah to personally look after the process of the establishment of a state-of-art laboratory

The signing ceremony was also attended by Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah, Chief Secretary Mumtaz Shah, PSCM Sajid Jamal Abro, Secretary P&D Shireen Narejo, Secretary Law Dr Mansoor Rizvi, Special secretary Home Sohail Qureshi, Vice President NESPA Arif Changezi, Principal Architect NESPAK Arif Khan, Principal Engineer NESPA Rashid Hussain and other concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In order to promote healthy sporting activities amongst students Sindh Govt has established a beautiful cricket ground with flood lights, football ground & athletics field at the main campus of NED University Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh to start World Bank-assisted project next month*

Aim is to energise 200,000 rural homes using solar power

May 30, 2021 
Azeem Samar, 







The Sindh government is going to start from next month a World Bank-assisted project to energise 200,000 homes in far-flung rural areas of the province using solar power.Image Credit: Reuters


Karachi: The Sindh government is going to start from next month a World Bank-assisted project to energise 200,000 homes in far-flung rural areas of the province using solar power.

The decision to this effect was reached as Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah chaired a meeting here at the CM House.

The project will be implemented in the districts of Khairpur, Sanghar, Badin, Ghotki, Jacoabad, Kashmore, Qambar-Shahdadkot, Tharparkar, Sujawal, and Umerkot.

The project is being initially launched in the districts of Sanghar and Khairpur. The vendors of the project in the two districts has been selected by the government.

In each of the district, 20,000 homes will be energised using the solar power. The total cost of the project is Rs four billion.

Sindh Chief Minister highlighted the aspect of the project that it would ensure uninterrupted power supply to the destitute people of the rural areas.


*Electric supply*

He said that such households should be selected as the beneficiaries of the project, which didn’t earlier have regular electric supply and that also lacked the capability to get the regular power connection.

Each of the selected household will be given a Solar Home System (SHS) comprising of PVC Solar Plates, a lithium-ion battery, three LED bulbs, a DC fan, and a port for charging the cellular phone. The 50 per cent cost of the SHS will be borne by the Sindh government while rest 50 per cent will be paid by the recipient household.

The 60 per cent recipient households of the project will be such families whose head is a female while 40 per cent selected households will be those where a male member heads the family.

The initiative to solarise 200,000 homes in rural Sindh is one of the components of the World Bank-funded US $ 100 million Sindh Solar Energy Project with the aim to increase solar power generation in the province. The other components of the project include development of solar parks and utilising rooftops of the public sector buildings in Karachi and Hyderabad for solar power production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh announces Rs1.48 trillion budget for FY22*

Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah, who also holds portfolio of finance minister, starts budget speech amid ruckus from opposition.
Says provincial govt aims to create over 2,500 jobs in upcoming fiscal year.

Ali Ahmed 
15 Jun 2021



Education, CM Murad said this is the single most important factor that contributes to the development of a country. "The provincial government has allocated Rs277.5 billion, up from the current Rs244.5 billion. The provincial government has increase ADP allocation for education sector to Rs26 billion."

An amount of Rs1.2 billion has also been allocated for scholarships to students securing highest grades in SSC, HSC educational boards of Sindh, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar Institute of Medical & Health Science, Umerkot. Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI: *The government of Sindh has proposed an increase in the overall budget allocation for the agriculture sector from Rs14.8 billion this fiscal year to Rs15.26 billion next year.

In the Annual Development Plan (ADP) for fiscal year 2020-21, the provincial government had allocated Rs2.28 billion for agriculture whereas for FY22, Rs5 billion has been earmarked, said Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah while presenting the Sindh budget on Tuesday.

“Budget estimates for current revenue expenditure of the irrigation department stand at Rs21.23 billion for 2021-22,” he said. He announced that the current ADP consisted of 182 schemes with allocation of Rs11.96 billion. Out of these, development work on 164 projects was underway while an additional 18 schemes were initiated during the current fiscal year, Shah said. Moreover, Rs17 billion has been allocated for irrigation in fiscal year 2021-22. The chief minister pointed out that canal lining and stretching across 2,261 kilometres has been done and 4,000 watercourses had been developed by the irrigation and agricultural departments.

“High efficiency irrigation system, called drip irrigation, will be installed on 175 farms occupying 2,450 acres of land,” he said. Around 2,082 kitchen gardens will be established and 50% subsidy on agricultural implements will be offered to growers. The chief minister announced that solar-powered tube wells would be installed at a subsidised cost and 300 boreholes would be drilled through power drilling rig machines to irrigate 6,073 hectares of land. Production of compost or bio-fertiliser would be promoted to assist small growers, Shah said.

“We will establish GIS and Remote Sensing Centre for monitoring of natural resources,” he said. “The provincial government will also establish Centre of Excellence in Seed Science and Technology at Sindh Agriculture University, Tandojam.”

The chief minister said that 52 schemes were going on in the current fiscal year, which would be completed by June 2021.

Of these, seven schemes pertain to the lining of water channels, smooth supply of irrigation water to tail-enders and improvement of irrigation and drainage system in the province.

“Moreover, 36 schemes related to the lining of canals will line 680 miles of canals funded by the Asian Development Bank,” he said. “The government has planned to conserve irrigation water by lining of canals and distributaries.”

Under the World Bank-assisted Sindh Irrigated Agriculture Productivity Enhancement Project, 709 watercourses were improved during 2020-21 and 778 more watercourses were currently undergoing improvement, the chief minister revealed.

Sindh Abadgar Board Senior Vice President Mehmood Nawaz Shah, however, lamented that even after all the improvement work undertaken for irrigation by the government of Sindh, the quantity of water at tail-end of the system was quite low.

Talking to The Express Tribune, he appreciated the introduction of remote sensing techniques for crop production by the government and stressed that it would revolutionise the agriculture sector if implemented appropriately.

“It is important to utilise technology to regulate the irrigation system,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs1.48trn Sindh budget proposes Rs25,000 minimum wage*


Tanveer Ahmed 
16 Jun 2021








KARACHI: The Sindh government Tuesday presented Rs1.477 trillion budget for financial year 2021-22 with estimated deficit of Rs25.738 billion.

Sindh government didn’t introduce any new tax in the budget whereas it proposed 20 percent increase in the salaries of government employees and 10 percent raise in pensions. Provincial government also proposed the minimum wage at Rs25,000 against the existing Rs17,500, in the new fiscal year.

Terming it a ‘citizens budget,’ Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah amidst the uproar by opposition parties, announced that total budget outlay for Financial Year 2021-22 is estimated at Rs1.477 trillion against budget estimate of Rs1.241 trillion for current FY, showing overall increase of 19 percent.

Current expenditure of the province has been projected at Rs.1.14 trillion, which includes current revenue expenditure of Rs.1.089 trillion and current capital expenditure of Rs.59.49 billion in the budget. “This is 78% of total expenditure of the province and shows an increase of 14% over estimates of Rs.1 trillion for last year,” Shah said.

The CM highlighted that for the next financial year government tried to align development as well as non-development expenditure priorities in line with the post-Covid situation.

The development expenditure of the province in the budget has been proposed at Rs.329.032 billion, which include Rs.222.5 billion for Provincial ADP and Rs.30.0 billion for Districts ADP, foreign project assistance of Rs.71.16 billion and Rs.5.4 billion from Federal PSDP Grant for schemes being executed by Government of Sindh.

Murad said that in FY 2021-22, 1,033 schemes have been identified for completion in first and second quarter and maximum resources will be provided for their timely completion. On-Going schemes with remaining throw-forward up to Rs100 million have been fully funded for completion by June, 2022. On-Going Schemes where 70% expenditure is made have been fully funded for completion by June, 2022. Murad announced that total revenue of the province has been estimated at Rs1452.168 billion whereas the budget outlay was Rs1477.903 billion.

The Chief Minister said that a 20% increase had been proposed for the government employees and a 10% raise in pensions of retired government workers had been proposed. He said the minimum salary of the laborers would be increased from Rs17,500 to Rs25,000.

Chief minister said that health remains a priority sector and after advent of Covid-19, Government reprioritized its allocation and earmarked maximum resources in 2020-21 for prevention, isolation, and treatment for Covid-19; besides, significant resources were also spent containing and mitigating the economic damage due to job loss and business closure. For the next financial year, an allocation of Rs.172 billion is proposed as against an allocation of Rs.132.88 billion in 2020-21.

The budget for the education in next budget has been proposed Rs.277.5 billion against Rs.244.5 billion in the current fiscal.

The Chief Minister announced that as part of pro-poor and sustainable development measures, a social protection and economic sustainability package of Rs.30.9 billion has been proposed for the next financial year 2021-22.

Murad Shah announced that budget estimates for current revenue expenditure of Energy Department are estimated at 23.26 billion, which includes Rs.21 billion for clearance of outstanding liabilities of electricity dues of various government departments pertaining to DISCOs such as KE, Hesco and Sepco.

He said that In order to exploit on Thar coal potential, Sindh has requested federal Government to consider progressing on Kati Bandar Project and laying a railway line from Islamkot to Mirpurkhas for coal logistics. The two approaches are essential as industrial expansion in Thar is challenged by extreme weather conditions and water availability.

The Chief Minister said that during the current financial year Rs78 billion are earmarked for local councils in Sindh. For the next financial year allocation of Rs82 billion has been proposed.

He stated that Government of Sindh provided Rs4.02 billion as relief grant and for distribution of compensation to the victims of monsoon during CFY. For 2021-22, an allocation of Rs500 million has been kept for various relief measures.

Shah announced that the Finance Department is working on various Public Financial Management (PFM) and Public Sector Reforms with the assistance of donor partners, ie, the World Bank and European Union. PFM is a cross-cutting theme that can positively impact the fiscal discipline, public service delivery and economic development. Reforming this critical area has a gross positive impact on governance on multiple accounts.

Murad Ali Shah pointed out that actual transfers to Government of Sindh in a fiscal year always fall short of the estimates provided, as FBR falls short in collection of its set targets. The Federal Government is the major contributor to Sindh’s finances comprising of 72.5% in its entirety. It is a fact that these shares inevitably fall short of the estimates we provide every year.

As a result, our development expenditure has to be adjusted to offset the effect, Shah stated and desired to work in close coordination with the Federal Government in the larger interest of the people of Pakistan to overcome these issues. “We expect that the Federal Government would also support us in all our endeavors and help to come up with viable solutions to the issues being faced by Sindh,” he stated.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

District Headquarter Hospital Tando Allahyar. The National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases (NICVD) in collaboration with the Sindh government has established its 30th centre at Tando Allahyar district headquarter hospital to treat patients with chest pain free of cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Gambit Institute of Medical Sciences, Sindh, has so far performed 400 liver transplants, 100 corneal transplants, and 1 cochlear transplant. A bone marrow transplant is also being started today, June 21.

It should be noted that 18 bone marrow transplants will be done every month in Gums Gambat. In contrast, the Bone Marrow Transplant Center Armed Forces Hospital Rawalpindi has 13 bone marrow transplants every month, while Karachi Aga Khan Hospital has 4 cases every month. ۔

A lung transplant will also be started soon. All these facilities are absolutely free for the people of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Agreement signing of today between EnerTech (Kuwait) and Sindh Govt worth $190 Million for “Nabisar-Vagihar water supply project” in Thar. CM Sindh, CEO EnerTech, Amb Sajjad of Pakistan, Amb Nasar of Kuwait and Deputy Under Sec. of Kuwait Foreign Ministry also attended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Engro Coal Power plant Road Islamkot , Thar, Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh government on Friday said that a project to supply water to different Independent Power Producers (IPPs) working at Thar Coal Power Plants would be completed by the last week of September, 2021. 
The project costs over Rs10 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The Sindh government plans to build a forensic laboratory in Karachi*

The Sindh government plans to build a forensic laboratory in Karachi for PKR2.66 billion. The provincial government has also signed an MOU with National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) to build the Sindh Forensic Science Laboratory in this regard.

According to sources, the facility will be built on 30 acres of ground near Deh Joreji, Bin Qasim. The home department, on the other hand, has chosen NESPA as its project consultant after a competitive process.

Audio-visual analysis, computer forensics, crime scene and death scene investigation, DNA and serology, forensic photography, narcotics, toxicology, trace chemistry, polygraph, firearms and tool marks, latent fingerprints, pathology, questioned documents, and explosives lab will all be available at the lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On July 18, 2021, the provincial government of Sindh, through the Sindh Solid Waste Management Board (SSWMB), signed an agreement of solid waste management operation with GCIHIT, with a cooperation period of nine years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Manora Beach Promenade being developed by Sindh Govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: The Sindh cabinet approved to award the project to the NRTC to procure the buses by December 2021 and invest Rs 3 billion on the development of infrastructure such as establishment of Depots and bus stops and operate the buses.

This was stated by Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah while presiding over a cabinet meeting here at CM House on Thursday.

The meeting was attended by all the provincial ministers, advisors, special assistants, chief secretary Mumtaz Shah, Chairperson P&D Shireen Narejo and concerned secretaries. The chief minister termed it good news for the people of the province, particularly of the city.

Minister Transport Awais Qadir shah told the cabinet that the chief minister has already allocated Rs8 billion in 2020-21 and Rs6.4 billion in 2021-22 for procurement of 250 Diesel Hybrid Electric Buses under Sindh Intra-district peoples Bus service Project for Karachi, Hyderabad, Sukkur, Larkano, Mirpurkhas and Shaheed Benazirabad.

Advisor to CM on Agriculture Manzoor Wassan told the cabinet that the federal government has approved subsidies to the farmers during Kharif crop 2021.

He added that fertilizers (DAP) for Rice and Cotton would be given at the rate of Rs1500 per acre in which the federal government would give 75 percent or Rs2.7 billion and the provincial government would share 25 percent or Rs902 million.

Similarly, subsidy on cotton and rice seed would be given at Rs.12,00 per acre and subsidy for white fly control would be Rs12,00 per acre.

Wassan said that the Board of Revenue (BoR) has collected the data of the farmers at taluka level and growers have been categorized in two slabs – 1 to 16 acres and 16 to 50 acres. He said that the Sindh Bank has designed an E-card and has furnished a list of designated branches for giving subsidies. He proposed to name the E-card as` Peoples Hari Card’ which the cabinet approved.

The Minister for Food department Mukesh Kumar Chawla told the cabinet that 33,917.41 tones of the wheat were lying in godowns of Naushehroferoze and Kashmore where the concerned food dept officers had stored the grain without approval of the department, therefore, NAB has sealed the godowns and is not allowing lifting of the wheat.

Chawla said that if the wheat was not lifted the grain would be infested with weevil. The cabinet authorized the minister of food to talk to the NAB and get the grain released.

The cabinet on the request of the local government allowed the Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) to sign an MOU with the K-electric for collection of Conservancy and Fires Taxes through electricity bills. Administrator KMC Murtaza Wahab briefed the cabinet about the proposed collection of the taxes and said their rates would be reduced so that minimum burden could be imposed on the citizens.

He added that his objective was to strengthen the KMC financially.

The cabinet was told that to commemorate the commemoration of 70th Anniversary of Pak-China diplomatic relations the Sindh government has decided to declare Sister-province relationship between Sindh and Hubei province of China.

The cabinet approved Sister-City relationship between Karachi and Shenyang, Tianjin and Chongqing municipalities, Sister-city relationship between Badin and Sukkur with Kunming and Sister-relationship between Thatta and Zhanjiang.

The cabinet approved the development of Khan Chowrangi, Clifton as Pak-China friendship square.

The cabinet approved amendment in Rule-4 of the Fisheries Rules 1983 to increase time for validity of fishing license from one year to three years.

The cabinet approved an amendment in Education City Act 2013 to appoint Chairman Higher Education Commission Sindh as chairman education City Board in place of the chief minister who could not hold education city’s board meetings due to his busy schedule. Minister Energy Imtiaz Shaikh briefing the cabinet said that NTDC had submitted Indicative Generation capacity Expansion Plan (IGCEP)-2047 in April 2020 based on certain assumption sets but it was withdrawn on the objections raised by the NEPRA. He added that after a public hearing, NEPRA directed NTDC to update the plan.


----------



## ghazi52

n a bid to fix Karachi’s garbage problem, the Sindh Solid Waste Management Board (SSWMB) has purchased 27 new garbage trucks to begin a door-to-door cleanup system in Karachi’s district Keamri and West.

According to MD SSWMB, 27 new garbage lifting machines and 128 dustbins have been provided to district Keamari and West teams for door-to-door collection of waste.

SSWMB managing director Zubair Channa earlier directed Chinese contractors to change their methods of cleaning the city and adopt international standards.

The provincial government last year had reportedly purchased more than 200 Qingqi rickshaws to collect door-to-door municipal waste from houses across Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The construction of the *Ghotki-Kandhkot bridge* on the Indus River will be completed by July 2023, a session of the Sindh cabinet briefed on Wednesday.

Sindh’s Secretary Works Imran Ata briefed a meeting of the provincial cabinet chaired by Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah on the construction of the Ghotki-Kandhkot bridge.

The cabinet was also informed about the construction of a link road to the M-9 motorway.
“These are the best projects of Sindh government being built under the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) model,” Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Sindh Signs Agreement With Turkey, Chinese Companies For Bus Project*

The government has given eight billion rupees to the transport department for the project in a very difficult time, Awais Shah speaking on the occasion said.

“It is the first project of 250 intercity buses, while another agreement for 150 will also be finalized soon,” the provincial minister added.

“It is a maiden positive step in the public transport sector in Karachi,” he further said.

He vowed to provide better travel facilities to Karachi and other cities of Sindh.

Awais Qadir Shah in a Sindh cabinet meeting in April this year briefed that his department would procure 250 Diesel Hybrid Electric Buses under the Sindh Intra-District People Bus Service project.

He told the cabinet that these buses would operate in Karachi, Hyderabad, Sukkur, Larkana, Mirpurkhas, and Shaheed Benazirabad.

The Mass Transit department has hired a professional consultant and the project would cost Rs 8 billion, the minister told the meeting.

The cabinet approved the proposal and gave go-ahead to the Transport department to procure the buses.


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan chaired a meeting to review progress on Sindh uplift projects.*

During the meeting, the prime minister directed authorities concerned for the early completion of the Hyderabad-Sukkur motorway project.

He also directed Dr Fehmida Mirza for the construction of sports complexes in Badin, Ghotki and the other 12 cities of Sindh province.

Federal Minister for Planning and Development Asad Umar, Energy Minister Hammad Azhar and Federal for Inter-Provincial Coordination and Sports Dr Fehmida Mirza attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Coal Power - 1
Sindh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The Sindh Assembly passed on Saturday the amended local government bill.*

The Sindh Local Government (Amendment) Bill, 2021 was presented in the house by Nasir Hussain Shah. The new law is an attempt to centralise the provincial governance system, leaving the local government scant with little powers and functions.

Opposition parties in the Sindh Assembly strongly protested and tore the copies of the agenda when the house gave clause-by-clause approval to the bill. They also surrounded the speaker's dias and raised slogans.

Addressing the floor of the assembly, Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah said that the bill was as per the will of the people of Sindh, rejecting reports that the government has taken powers from local bodies to collect tax.

He further said that Pakistan Peoples Party wanted to re-introduce the system of towns in Sindh’s urban areas, saying that district commissioners and administrators are running Sindh’s cities and towns who are not elected democratically in a local government election.

*Sindh Local Government (Amendment) Bill, 2021*

Scores of powers, functions and departments of the local government system were allowed to the Sindh government. The term of local government will be four years from the day of oath.

It replaced the District Council with a new Municipal Corporation, as population of a municipal town will be up to 125,000. None of the rural part will be in the jurisdiction of the Metropolitan Corporation.

*The legislation also abolished the districts in the proposed Metropolitan Corporation and brought in town system. The election of Mayor and Deputy Mayor’s will be made through secret balloting instead of show of hands.

All those hospitals run by the KMC including: Karachi Medical and Dental College; Abbasi Shaheed Hospital; Rafiqui Shaheed Hospital; Sobhraj Hospital and Leprosy Center; will now be handed over to the Sindh government.

The KMC will no longer be able to make birth and death certificates; and run infection disease department. However, public toilets will still remain under the KMC administration.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*350MW solar park project for Karachi

KARACHI: *The 350MW solar park project for Karachi is an affordable, transparent and environment-friendly scheme, said Sindh Energy Minister Imtiaz Ahmed Sheikh.

He said this during the signing ceremony of a tripartite memorandum of understanding between the government of Sindh, K-Electric and the World Bank at the Sindh Energy Department office on Friday.

Under the scheme, two solar parks, having a capacity of 175MW each, would be established in Karachi.

Talking to media after the ceremony, Sheikh said that 175MW solar park would be construction on 600 acres in Deh Halkani, Manghopir while another 175MW solar park will be set up in Deh Shah Mureed on an areas of 600 acres.

According to him, the cost of these two solar gardens was estimated at Rs80 million (Rs40 million each) and the solar parks would be completed in a timeframe of two years.

“The Sindh Transmission and Dispatch Company will lay the transmission line for both the solar parks while K-Electric will establish the electric grid station and purchase electricity from them,” he said. “Cheap electricity will lead to reduction of the tariff for the citizens of Karachi.”

The government of Sindh is working expeditiously on transparent sources of energy under global environmental protocols, he said adding that solar park project would be extended to other cities as well.

He added that the provincial leadership was rapidly implementing welfare schemes and construction of the 350-megawatt solar park was tantamount to crossing a milestone.

The memorandum of understanding was signed by Sindh Energy Department Secretary Abu Bakar Madani, K-Electric Chief Executive Officer Moonis Alvi and World Bank Country Director for Pakistan Najy Benhassine.

In November, Sheikh said that the government of Sindh was giving special priority to solar and wind power generation projects so that it could play its role in pollution-free energy and improving the world’s environment.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 11th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The decades-old public transport problem of Karachi inching towards some sort of mitigation as Sindh Minister for Transportation Awais Shah has revealed that the first batch of prototype buses for the provincial government’s Peoples’ Bus Service project is ready to arrive in the metropolis.

250 hybrid busses being manufactured by a Chinese company for the People’s Bus Service project for Karachi and other districts of Sindh province..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*To protect the sacred pages of the Holy Quran from sacrilege, the Sindh government has planned to build a Quran Mahal (Quran Palace) in the province.*


The development came as a result of a meeting at the Sindh Secretariat, presided over by CM Sindh’s Advisor on Religious Affairs, Zakat, and Ushr, Fayyaz Ali Butt.
During the conference, Fayyaz Ali Butt invited religious scholars from all schools of thought to come out and increase public awareness about the Quran Mahal and its importance in conserving the sacred pages of the Holy Quran.

The Sindh government is also considering a variety of measures to secure the safety of the sacred pages of the Holy Quran.

Fayyaz Ali Butt also directed that the Holy Quran be printed correctly in the province and that the Sindh Holy Quran Act 2018 be followed in letter and spirit...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Sindh Syed Murad Ali Shah announced to lay the foundation stone of Red Line Bus Rapid Transport (BRT) Karachi project in March 2022.

The announcement was made while chairing a meeting of the board of directors of Trans Karachi, which elected Shaiq Usmani as its chairman today.

During a briefing to CM Murad Ali Shah on Red Line BRT project, it was informed that the route of the bus service will connect Malir Halt to Tower as it would connect Malir Cantt, Safoora, University Road and Numaish.

A biogas plant will be installed on a 31-acre land in Bhens Colony area of Karachi, which will be used for fulfilling the fuel needs of the bus service. “The project is being built with the assistance of World Bank,” the briefing said.

Speaking during the meeting, the chief minister said that the entire project spans over here years which will include two years for the construction of the BRT Red Line route and one year for managing the operation of buses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
The Chinese Embassy in Pakistan while sharing a good news said that a contract for Pakistan Nabisar Vajihar Water Supply Project has been signed for the water provision in the Thar under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The project will supply 28 MGD water to Thar’s Thermal Project under CPEC, Sindh Province upon completion in 2024. “Chinese companies are serving the social economic development of Pakistan,” the Chinese Embassy tweeted. 

PM Shehbaz Sharif in his inaugural speech on the floor of the House vowed to take the CPEC to its new heights and to complete the CPEC project—a symbol of friendship and brotherhood between China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
KARACHI: After more than five years of ground-breaking of Orange Line bus rapid transit service (BRTS) in 2016, the Sindh government on Friday announced completion of its structure, but added that the service would still take more time to start as supply of 20 buses to ply on the 3.8 kilometres route and an automated ticketing system from the Centre were still awaited.

The fresh development emerged during a meeting chaired by Sindh Information and Transport Minister Sharjeel Inam Memon on BRTS projects in which he was briefed about the status of the two schemes — Orange Line and Red Line.

“The construction and civil work on Orange Line project is almost 98 per cent completed,” said a statement issued after the meeting.

The minister, the statement said, directed the officials concerned to fix all issues and make the project 100 per cent ready within a month.



> Transport minister orders making project ready within a month



“I want this civil work and remaining construction issues fixed within a month,” the statement quoted Mr Memon as saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*71 Buses Arrive at Karachi Port for People’s Bus Service*

Last night, a new batch of 71 buses landed in Karachi from China. According to a recent tweet by Sindh’s Minister of Transport, Sharjeel Memon, the buses would operate on numerous routes around Karachi under the name of the ‘People’s Bus Service.’


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4781788858592170

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Sindh gets long-awaited Rescue 1122 emergency service​Imtiaz Ali 
May 31, 2022








World Bank Country Director Najy Benhassine hands over a key of an ambulance to Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah at a ceremony organised at KMC Sports Complex on Tuesday.

Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah on Tuesday inaugurated the long-awaited Rescue 1122 service in the province, a collaboration between the provincial government and the World Bank, and handed over 50 ambulances to authorities.

The service would be a "complete package of rescue, relief and rehabilitation" and would be connected to fire brigades and trauma centres across the province, he said while addressing the inauguration ceremony at the Karachi Municipal Corporation (KMC) Sports Complex.

The ceremony was also attended by World Bank Country Director Najy Benhassine, provincial ministers Dr Azra Fazal Pechuho, Saeed Ghani, Bari Pitafi, Shehla Raza, Advisers Murtaza Wahab and Haji Rasool Bux, Special Assistants Waqar Mehdi and Qasim Siraj Soomro and Director General Provincial Disaster Management Authority Salman Shah.
Shah said that the government aimed to procure 230 ambulances, of which 50 are being put to service in Karachi from today.

He added that the ambulance service would be expanded to other divisions and districts of the province later.
"I believe, by October, the fleet of 230 ambulances will be completed," Shah said, adding that the service will add 40 new ambulances to its fleet every month.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Rescue 1122 service has become operational from today in Karachi. Chief Minister Sindh has formally launched the project initiated with the support of World Bank which will further be expanded to the entire province of Sindh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532770627911819264


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
*KARACHI:*
The Department of Transport has started test trial of modern buses of Sindh People's intra-district bus service.

Provincial Minister for Information Transport and Mass Transit Sharjeel Inam Memon led the trial of buses from Model Colony to Awari Tower.

He was accompanied by Provincial Labor Minister Saeed Ghani, Sindh Chief Minister's Special Assistant Waqar Mehdi and others.

Talking to media on the occasion, Provincial Minister for Information, Transport and Mass Transit Sharjeel Inam Memon said that the promise made by PPP Sindh government to the citizens of Karachi is going to be fulfilled as test run has started today.

He added that 240 buses under Sindh People's Intra District Bus Service will ply on seven routes of Karachi city and 10 buses in Larkana city.

He said the buses would be run and maintained by National Radio Transmission Company (NRTC) for the next 12 years.

He said that test drive of buses has been started today Inshallah, People's Intra District Bus Service will start it's formal operations in current month in Karachi, Larkana.

Sharjeel Inam Memon said that Abdul Sattar Edhi BRT Orange Line buses have also reached the depot.

The Orange Line will also be launched soon.

This is the commitment of Pakistan People's Party's leadership.

Chairman Bilawal Bhutto Zardari and Party leadership had given us a special task to complete Mass Transit projects in the city.

The credit for these buses goes to Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah and former Transport Minister Syed Owais Qadir Shah who had made this reality.

He said that network of mass transit has been planned for Karachi city.

If we get more time, the network of such excellent transport system will be spread in Karachi and it will not be limited to Karachi only, it will spread all over Sindh.

The Provincial Minister said that the transport department was working hard day and night on the directions.


----------



## Luosifen

Construction of POWERCHINA Nabisar Vajihar Water Supply Project in Pakistan starts


NABISAR, Jun. 10 (Gwadar Pro) –On June 4, the groundbreaking ceremony of the Nabisar Vajihar Water S




gwadarpro.pk





By Wu Siya | Gwadar Pro Jun 10, 2022



NABISAR, Jun. 10 (Gwadar Pro) –On June 4, the groundbreaking ceremony of the Nabisar Vajihar Water Supply Project in Pakistan, which will be constructed by POWERCHINA, was held in Nabisar, Sindh Province. Syed Murad Ali Shah, Chief Minister of Sindh Province, and Abdullah Al-Mutairi, CEO of the project investor Enertech Holdings, jointly inaugurated the project. Kuwait’s Commercial Counselor to Pakistan, Minister of Irrigation of Sindh Province, Minister of Energy, Minister of Education, and other dignitaries attended the ceremony. Relevant personnel of POWERCHINA International and POWERCHINA Huadong Engineering Corporation also attended the ceremony.





Group photo of POWERCHINA and Enertech [Photo provided by POWERCHINA]
The project is the largest PPP project in Sindh, Pakistan so far, where the teams of professionals will build a water plant with a capacity of 129,600 m3/d, will construct two reservoirs (the starting point reservoir of 5.71 million cubic meters and the end reservoir of 3.52 million cubic meters) and install and test the glass reinforced plastic pipes with a diameter of 1.4 meters and a total length of 60.71km.




The groundbreaking ceremony [Photo provided by POWERCHINA]




The groundbreaking ceremony [Photo provided by POWERCHINA]
“Although the project has complex groundwater treatment requirements for the reservoir, we firmly believe that our technical competence and service can satisfy both the owner and the local people,” Mr. Wu, Project Manager of the Nabisar Vajihar project, said in an interview with Gwadar Pro. The reporter has learned that it is expected to be completed in December 2023, and once completed, the annual water supply of the project will reach 40.185 million tons, mainly for coal-fired power plants, including the Thar coal-fired power plant operated by Shanghai Electric under the framework of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.
“Our end point, Vajihar in the Thar region, is a desert area with an arid climate and sparse population. This project will effectively solve the over-exploitation of groundwater to improve the local ecological environment for Vajihar side,” emphasized Wu.




Pakistani and Kuwaiti guests at the rostrum [Photo provided by POWERCHINA]
Besides, as for employment, the project will create approximately 6,000 jobs in the surrounding area with significant social benefits. “We will recruit project management team including but not limited to(contract engineers, planning engineers, construction engineers, HSE engineers, quality control engineers, civil engineers, electrical engineers, mechanical engineers, etc.), construction team and the other skilled personnel. Besides, the project will also create job opportunities during the operation and maintenance phase once the project construction phase is completed,” Wu told Gwadar Pro. “Given the local situation of economic development, our CSR also include vocational training for local people, providing opportunities to boost overall industrial chain development.”
Pakistan’s domestic water resources are scarce, with Karachi, the largest city, still has no running water supply. Therefore, Pakistan’s water sector development has a broad market space. The Nabisar Vajihar project is not only the first project of POWERCHINA to enter local water sector based on the deep cultivation of hydropower, thermal power and new energy markets in Pakistan, but also the first project of tripartite cooperation between China, Pakistan and Kuwait in recent years, with self-evident significance to the diversified energy cooperation under the framework of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and the Belt and Road Initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Traffic police roll out ‘free car repair service’ for Karachiites in rainy season​
https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/author/web-desk
Web Desk
18 Jun, 2022








KARACHI – Traffic police in Pakistan’s economic hub have rolled out free vehicle repairing service for its citizens who suffer the most due to a lack of proper infrastructure amid the rainy season.
D.I.G Traffic Karachi have reportedly started the service to keep the traffic rolling smoothly in the port city.

At least 26 vehicles will patrol Shahrah-e-Faisal, University Road, and other areas, carrying basic maintenance equipment to fix minor faults in vehicles.

From fixing punctured tires to reinflating flat tires, the patrolling team will also help tow cars. It will also help citizens to refuel their vehicles to get to the next fuel station.
Citizens can call the Helpline 1915 for assistance.


----------



## ghazi52

..,
*Ghotki-Kandhkot Bridge*

At present the distance between Ghotki & Kandhkot via Guddu Barrage is 152 KM and via Sukkur it is around 170 KM.
Connecting National Highway (N5) via Ghotki to National Highway (N55) Kandhkot.

Approximately 30 KM long 2-Lane highway including 4-lane bridge over River Indus (of length approximately 3 kilometers)

Project Structure:
1. DBFMOT (Design, Build, Finance, Operate and Transfer), 28 years concession period (3 years construction, 28 years O&M)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No comments







inaugurated air-conditioned luxury intra-city Peoples bus service in Larkana to provide quality and affordable travel services to people of Larkana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Sindh cabinet approves first ever Cloud policy​
The Frontier Post








KARACHI: We have achieved a great milestone with approval of first ever cloud policy in Sindh. It was stated by Mrs. Tanzila um e Habibah Special Assistant to CM Sindh for Information science and Technology Department, Sindh. The cabinet meeting was provided overfed by CM Sindh sayed Murad Ali Shah. The IT department told the cabinet that the absence of Cloud policy compelled public sector organizations to work in silo and caused inefficient use of resources utilisation, security issues, increased capital costs and infrastructure degradation issues.

The salient features of the Cloud First Approach include economic scale, collaboration among federation and provinces, standardization, and adoption of emerging tools and technologies.

The provincial government, under the new policy, would appoint a Cloud Acquisition Office (CAO) would be established to support the public sector entity in their transition to cloud. The Cloud policy is a paradigm shift from Capital Expenditure to Operational Expenditure resulting in cost savings with better infrastructure.

The Provincial Cloud Acquisition Office would work with other departments and SPPRA to bring the required changes (PAYG “Pay as you go” or “pay as use”) with reference to the policy. Provincial Cloud Acquisition Office must be involved in procurement decisions of ICT related infrastructure.

The cabinet approved the policy. Digital Technology Board: The provincial cabinet also approved establishment of Sindh Digital Technology Board for promotion, planning, execution, supervision, evaluation and regulations of Digital technologies to boost the `digital economy by enabling e-government, promoting innovation, capacity building, supporting IT Sector and collaborating with stakeholders at province, federal and international level.

The chairman of the board would be Minister IT, Secretary IT would be its vice chairman and secretary Finance, Secretary P&D and MD of the board would be its members. The functions of the board, include digital Technology policy guidelines to the government; recommend Information, prepare a comprehensive program for the Information for the approval of the government, Digital Technology sector; plan, manage, implement and control the digital Technology sector programs and schemes and submits reports to the government to observe growth and enrichment of the approved Information, digital Technology program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
Chinese company Yutong Bus accepted the offer to set up a public transport plant in Sindh following a meeting between provincial minister for transport Sharjeel Inam Memon and Yutong Bus Country Manager Paul Zhang, on Thursday.

The plant would either be set up in Karachi or Hyderabad. The parties agreed to create a 'concrete' proposal regarding the matter by next week.

The plant is to apparently be constructed on 15 to 18 acres of land.

“The Department of Transport is making every effort to set up a public transport plant in Sindh,” Sharjeel Memon said, adding that this venture would improve the public transport system.

According to the transport minister, the project would bring in foreign investment into Pakistan and create new employment opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*Karachi*. The Green Line BRTS is now connected with Peoples Bus Service. 

Passengers of Green Line BRTS can now transfer from the Numaish Station to Sea View (McDonalds) via Zaib un Nisa Street, Metropole, Teen Talwaar, Bilawal Chowrangi and Dolmen Mall Clifton. Timings are from 6AM till 12AM and Fares are Rs. 50 per passenger. 

No free transfer from Green Line BRTS available. Tickets can be purchased from the conductor inside the bus. 
Bus route number is R-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,
TEL 1X330MW power project in Thar has been successfully connected to the grid & will put into commercial operation soon.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Darawat Dam in District Jamshoro is filled for the first time due to the heavy rain. 
The dam has storage capacity of 120,000 acres feet water which can help irrigate 10,000 hectares of land.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=772907447361012


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568270092785287168


----------



## ghazi52

M-7... Dadu - Hub


----------

